# [PbP] Treasure Hunt - Emerald DMing



## Emerald (Jan 9, 2003)

Separately and collectively, you've all fallen into the hands of pirate slavers.

Most of you remember it this way:  You were walking in the countryside near your homes, strolling home from the tavern after a night's drinking, walking down to the river to fetch some water, or gone to visit some lass in a neighboring village.  

And, suddenly, you heard a thrashing in the underbrush around you, and before you could turn you felt a whale of a blow to the back of your head, and everything went black.  

When you awoke, you were in the dark, tiny, stinking hold of the pirate galley, shackled by your wrists to the sturdy beams of the slave bunks, bunks stacked like cordwood.  There were about 40 other captured folk of the archipelago there.  

You were sick from the blow to the head and from the tossing ship, from the revolting gruel the slaver pirates occasionally fed you, and from the knowledge that you were bound for one of the western slave points, never again to see your own home.  Mockingly, the keys to your shackles were hung from a hook right by the hatch to the deck, only 5 to 6 feet from the lot of you.  They might as well be miles away.

A few days later after you woke up, the ship was hit by a sqauall, which turned, after a day of tossing and rolling, into a full fleged storm which blasted spray and curses into the hold every time the hatch above was opened.  Your jailer, a man named Hafkris - maybe a half orc, it was hard to tell under all that grime and walrus ugliness - brought about half the shackled slaves abovedeck to man the oars vacated by sailors washed overboard.  The storm continued on another day, and Hafkris took another one-fourth fo the slave cargo abovedecks.  He looked worried.

That was yesterday.  You haven't seen any of the pirates or the slaves since then, and you haven't been fed.  Early today, the shouting and cracking whips indicating that rowers were being kept in line finally faded away to nothing.  

Right now, as you're waiting for some sign of life from abovedeckes, there's an enormous crash - a grating, grinding noise and horrible shuddering of the ship around you as it runs aground.  Abovedecks, there's the sound of snapping spars and a great crash on the deck which you know must be the mast coming down.  You're all thrown toward the bow, but are still held fast by your shackles and suffer more bruises to your wrists.  

The bow of the galley is shattered by the impact, and as the galley grinds to a halt, the bow is torn away entirely, letting in a ferocious blast of numbingly-cold air and rain; the port side of the galley is laid open by a huge boulder that the galley has ground against.

A moment later, there's once again only the sound of wind and pounding surf.  Out the open bow, you see a section of rain-pounded beach; you seem to have run aground where a cliff face meets a cove beach.


----------



## Krug (Jan 9, 2003)

Jarrad struggled against his shackles. 
"Freedom... in a sense," he said sardonically.

"Who else is still alive here? Who?" He shouts.


----------



## Emerald (Jan 9, 2003)

Jarrad: You struggle with all your might but only succeed in further agrivating the brusies on you wrists.  You are still secured just as securely as before.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 9, 2003)

Reinert of the dwarves also struggles with his bonds, using his escape artist ranks.  "I'm alive" he shouts.  "get me out of here!"  Reinert tries to concentrate on his escape, ignoring his fear of drowning.  Does his darkvision help him see the keys or anything else that might aid his escape?


----------



## Emerald (Jan 9, 2003)

Reinert: Try as you might you are also unable to break free.  You see the keys are still hanging on the hook 6 feet away and there are broken pieces of wood and debris everywhere.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 9, 2003)

"Alive?  Well, if you can call being wet, cold, dirty, cramped, and shut in this hellhole for weeks on end without a single intelligent conversation 'living' ..." the rest of my complaint is drowned out by the _crash_ of the eaves.  When my voice can be heard again, I am still moaning, "Everyone's trying to save themselves - nobody's thinking about _me_!"

[OOC: all whining aside, can you give us a better idea of how we are chained?  Are we all on the same chain/ring?  Could we all pull in the same direction at the same time, for instance?  Where are the keys?  How much freedom of movement do we actually have?]


----------



## Capellan (Jan 9, 2003)

"The debris!"

I look around for a long piece of wood - is there something in reach that I could use to hook the keys?


----------



## Emerald (Jan 9, 2003)

Cattivo: As you are looking around for a long piece of wood, you notice that unlike the others, your bunk is damaged where your chains are attached.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 9, 2003)

I try kicking and smashing the damaged part of the bench, to see if I can break it and then work my chains free.


----------



## Emerald (Jan 9, 2003)

Cattivo:  After much effort you manage to pull your bonds free of the bunk.  You now have a shackle on each wrist and about 8 inches of chain dangling from them, but are free to move about the hold.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 9, 2003)

What does Cattivo look like?


----------



## Capellan (Jan 9, 2003)

I rush over to the key-ring and grab the keys, using them to unlock my manacles.  I then turn back to the others, trying to judge whether I can trust them not to turn on me if I release them.

[I'm a tall but rather underweight half-elf, with hair dyed jet-black (the dye job is looking rather the worse for wear by now).  I'm dressed in the remnants of very trendy clothing - they look like  a cheap copy of the latest noble fashions.]


----------



## Krug (Jan 9, 2003)

Jarrad, a well-muscled human, taking a lesson from the dwarf, starts to pull his shackles out of the wood as well. 

"GAAAH!" He screams, his sinews tightening with the exertion.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 9, 2003)

Hmm.  If (shudder) I'm to be marooned on a desolate island, I shall need some strong, muscly types for protection.

And to fetch and carry things.

I think I'll start with that noisy, thick-headed type over there, and the dwarf.

[OOC: I free Jarrad and Reinert.]


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 9, 2003)

"THank you, my friend.  I am in your debt.  Call me Reinert."  He says to Cattivo.  

Reinert then goes to check on all the others, to see if any are alive.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 9, 2003)

(Slaves? Slaves? Slaves? Eugh... this is going to make playing my character a whole lot harder, as his attitude just doesn't coincide with being inslaved by someone, ever.)

"You there, Frazagadari! Selestos! Salutations! Strasvwe! Turnier!"

A man, clad in salt bleached robes, finely tuned to stature, stripped of his heart and head calls out to the others. He bears a full beard, imprisoned for the most unendurable of times, barely standing of his own volition, he strains.

"For all the forces that exist, this is intollerable! The abuse! The disrespect! The institutionalization of the mad, or the Carrion infection of the hellbent would not be such attrosities compared to this! Wretches, wretches, and now dead before their retribution could be delivered to their immortal souls! None can touch them now, horrible horrible corruptioon! This is insufficable! I will not stand for this!"

"Friends, pashos, men! Help me, I am alive! Alive I say! Free me of my bindings! Free me of my imprisonment! This horrible action is insufferable! Ghouls and Ghasts, sorcery and witchcraft! What has befallen those poor corrupted souls!"

"Help me!"


----------



## Capellan (Jan 9, 2003)

I give the raving, bearded lunatic a distasteful look, then call out to Reinert and throw him the keys.

"Best unlock that one, too.  Though it might be a mercy to let him die, since he's obviously addled in the mind."


----------



## Emerald (Jan 9, 2003)

Reinert: Other than the four of you, you find know other survivers in the hold.


----------



## Krug (Jan 9, 2003)

Jarrad thanks Cattivo. "We best look around while we still have some energy. Forage for some food," he says. "Any idea where  we are?"


----------



## Capellan (Jan 9, 2003)

"I suggest we start by getting out of the hold and onto shore.  Just in case the boat is sinking!  Once we've done that, I guess we should look around, see if we can find food.  Maybe there will be come survivors on deck, too?"


----------



## Emerald (Jan 10, 2003)

Now that you are all free, you can take a look around.  The slave hold is about two-thirds of the length of the galley, from the bow to about one-third of the way to the stern.  One hatch leads to the deck.  The only other exit is the huge hole torn open at the bow.  

You are all wearing your basic traveling clothes, but your boots and cloaks are gone, taken by the slavers.  You are all starting to feel cold.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 10, 2003)

I will move toward the hatch that leads up onto deck.  For us to run aground like this, there must be no-one conscious up there, but maybe there will be stores of warmer clothing - maybe even food!


----------



## Emerald (Jan 10, 2003)

Cattivo: You try to push open the hatch.  I moves a couple of inches and then hits something very solid.  If you attempt to peer out of the hatch, all you can see is a couple of feet of rain swept deck.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 10, 2003)

Does the hatch appear to be chained or locked down somehow?  

1.  If so, and I can get at the lock, I'll call for the keys.  

"Reinert!  Bring the keys so I can get us up on deck!"

OR

2.  If there's no lock, I'll assume there's something big and heavy on the hatch and return to the hull, where I'll say:

"No way out onto deck.  I suggest we get out onto the beach and take a look around there."


----------



## Krug (Jan 10, 2003)

Jarrad walks out of the hole and goes to the beach, walking very carefully and slowly.


----------



## Emerald (Jan 10, 2003)

Cattivo:  You find no evidence of a lock and come to the conclusion that something big and heavy has fallen across the hatch.

Jarrad:  As you walk to the hole in the galley you are met with renewed blast of bone-chillingly cold air and driving rain.  You see a gray world.  

The ship ran aground on a beach.  On this side of the beach, craggy rocks and cliffs rise 40 or 50 feet.  The cliff descends as it continues down the beach, until it's no more that a line of rocks a few feet high at the far end.  

The sky is blackly overcast, but it is still daytime.  The wind is sharp and fierce, blowing rain droplets so hard that they feel like hailstones.

And, out there on the beach, perhaps 30 feet from the galley, staggering up and down the beach, is Hafkris.  He has his longsword at his side; he's marching like a soldier on parade, singing grotesque sailor-songs, which you can hear whenever the wind shifts in your direction.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 10, 2003)

I follow Jarrad out of the hole in the galley.

When I see Hafkris, I immediately look around for somewhere to hide.  If he seems to notice me, I run away as best I can.

If he does not notice me, I move up next to Jarrad and say:

"Perhaps we should find weapons.  And food.  And warm clothes.  And a nice, hot bath ... but weapons, first."


----------



## Emerald (Jan 10, 2003)

I am assuming that Jarrad stopped at the hole in the hull when he saw Hafkis, to discuss your options.

The beach is too narrow to have any hiding places.  Due to the darkness of the hold Hafkris can not see you as long as you stay in the ship.  As soon as anyone leaves the ship, Hafkris will spot you.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 10, 2003)

[OOC: I assume I am in no condition to cast a spell?]

"Maybe we could wait until he is facing the other way and then all rush him at once?"


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 10, 2003)

Reinert searches the hold as best as he can for weapons, or other useful items.  Perhaps we could use the shackles as primitive clubs or sheilds.  After finding what he can, Reinert joins the others at the hull breach.

"The four of us ought to be able to take him.  He looks pretty f*cked up.  When he turns around, lets rush him!"


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 10, 2003)

Oh, I unlock the raving cleric's manacles as well.  "Keep it down, buster - the jailer's out there on the beach w/a sword!"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 10, 2003)

"Silence yourself, and have respect for your elders! Now, as for that man, I'll have a word with him. I'm sure he will listen to me. Only a fool would raise sword against a man of god when he only wishes to aid you. It is for his own benefit to listen."

"My name is Cid, by the way, just call me Cid the Caretaker if you would."

Cid Baron walks out of the ship with a new smile if insane joy across his face. He goes towards the guard immediately.

"Sir, my name is Cid, and you may not have taken the time to identify my origins, but let me explain something to you. You are a slaver, and these men are slaves. You have a weapon, they don't. However, you see, there is no reason for you to raise arms against them, as they are of mutual benefit towards each other."

"Your ship is wroght, and you seem to be on an assumption that the world will not change to help you when in hardship. I disagree with this belief, and can make testiment by heart as to the origins of people. We were created to help others, help you, and help ourselves to help one another."

"Be friends with these misirable men in this dire time, and I will open their hearts to you, to trust. You will be safe, as will they, and no person will suffer. My caring heart would not like to see violence wrought, for men are brothers all!"

"Siristicles once stated, all those who would imprison a man are in fear of something. Do not be afraid, I can cushion the bane of the world for you, and by accepting my glee, everyone will be pleased more."


----------



## Capellan (Jan 10, 2003)

"New plan.

First we rush the slaver while he's distracted by the loon.

_Then we lock the nutter back up._"


----------



## Krug (Jan 10, 2003)

"Maybe the cleric's gibbering will drive the slaver nuts," says Jarrad, who looks for a stone or a club to use to pounce on the slaver if need be.


----------



## Emerald (Jan 11, 2003)

Reinert: You search the hold and find some boards that you could use as clubs.  You find nothing else of significance.

Cattivo: You have been held in no condition to properly prepare spells.  

Jarrad:  You are able to find a board to use as a club as well. 

Cid:  Hafkris turns to stare blankly at you.  When you finish your diatribe, he swing his longsword at you.  But he staggers drunkenly and misses you by a foot.

Combat begins 

Inititive:
Reinert
Cid
Jarrad
Cattivo


----------



## Capellan (Jan 11, 2003)

I look inside the hold for a club ... but not very hard.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 11, 2003)

I grab a club then do a charge & attack.  I'm going to try to save the looney & whack the bad guy.

" Don't kill him"  I yell, as I charge.  "He might be useful later!"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2003)

"Do you not speak common? Celesti? Dracin? Serasin? Are you too foolish to try listening to me? Come on now! Not every person should be killed, foolish man. Learn!"

-5 foot step to the left to allow other players to charge in.

Trip Attack against Hafkris.


----------



## Krug (Jan 11, 2003)

Jarrad charges the half-orc. "That longsword will be mine!" he shouts. He tries to flank the slaver and knock him into submission. "GIVE UP. YOU'RE OUTNUMBERED!"


----------



## Emerald (Jan 11, 2003)

Round One 

Reinert: You charge and attack with your club hitting Hafkris for 7 pts. of damage.  

Cid:  Your trip attack works, Hafkris is now prone.  

Jarrad:  You charge Hafkris and attack with your club hitting him for 4 points of damage.  

Hafkris is now unconscious and bleeding.  You see studded leather armor under his tunic.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2003)

"Were you two not being a bit harsh?"

"Before you go on stripping the man, as I anticipate you two will, allow me to stabalize this man of his wounds. No-one should die for simply being a fool, they should be nurtured and educated. You must understand this, true?"

And, as that question was meant rhetorically, but wasn't meant to sound so, Cid bends over and will make attempts to stabilize Hafkris.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 11, 2003)

Hearing that the combat is over, I emerge from the hull, brandishing a piece of wood and trying to look eager to help,

"Right, let's eee to ... oh, you've already finished."

(OOC: bluff check?  )


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 11, 2003)

"He might be a better listener now too, Cid, in case you need to preach to someone." says Reinert.

I do want to search the body, though neither his weapon nore armor interests me.  Next I want to check out the deck of the ship.  Does there appear to be a way to climb up there from the outside?


----------



## Krug (Jan 11, 2003)

Jarrad scowls at the new arrival.
"We certainly required thou's arm in combat," he says.

Jarrad takes the longsword. "I take the sword as I am skilled with it. The armor would do me good in combat. If you do not object..." Not bothering to see how the rest vote he will start stripping the armor as soon as the cleric attempts to heal the half-orc.

"We will have many questions to ask him. After that I suggest stripping him and leaving him to the tide and crabs."


----------



## Emerald (Jan 11, 2003)

Cid:  You are able to stabilize Hafkris's wounds.  He is no longer bleeding, but is still unconscious.  

Cattivo:  You now have a club.

Reinert:  You search the body, the only other thing he had on him in addition to his armor and longsword, is a dagger.  There is a way up to the deck from the beach.  When you climb to the deck you see a typical Korinn Archipelago galley.  It is about 60 feet long, with 10 two-man oar benches down each side.  Obviously, it carries a rowing complement of 40 men plus a captian and a steersman.  The galley had a single mast.  The sail was furled when the squall hit, and the mast snapped to come crashing down on deck mere minutes before the ship ran aground.  Two hatches are on the deck.  The forward hatch is covered by the mast.  

Jarrad:  You are now wearing the studded leather armor and brandishing a longsword.


----------



## Krug (Jan 11, 2003)

"Well someone can take his dagger," Jarrad says. 
"So shall we prepare him for questioning? Thou I doubt the half-orc knows much. Their race is only concerned with breeding and eating and killing."


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 11, 2003)

Reinert would have taken the dagger upon searching the body.  "This will be useful for me" he says.

Reinert grimmaces as he climbs onto the galley.  He is very ugly, even for a dwarf.  His nut-brown skin is deeply furrowed, as though he gained weight after his wrinkles set.  But his body is strong & agile.  He mubbles "give me a warm hole in the ground before a ship's deck any day."  Then he shouts at the others:  "there's another door here on deck.  I'm going to check it out.  Come rescue me if I start to drown!"


----------



## Emerald (Jan 12, 2003)

Reinert:  You now have the dagger.  You open the aft hatch.

The aft hatch opens into a small aft hold.  This hold is in no better shape than the forward hold.  The collision with the boulders to starboard tore open a huge part of the galley's hull here and the bottom of the hold is swamped with sea-water.  This hold is still partly in the water.  

You also see in the hold:

Four broken barrels which have spilled wine and ale everywhere.

Dozens of sacks of grain, soaked with wine, ale, seawater, and rainwater

A broken case that contains a heavy crossbow and 50 quarrels of arrows

A chest


----------



## Krug (Jan 12, 2003)

"Well what do you see? Food I hope!" shouts Jarrad.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 12, 2003)

"Some food, yes, & even better:  Beer!  But I don't know if it's salvagable.  Come on up here, big boy - the armor can wait!  There's a crossbow for your too."

I head for the chest.  I don't have my tools, but I check as best as I can for traps.  If I find them I'll try to disarm.  If not, I'll try to open.


----------



## Emerald (Jan 12, 2003)

Reinert:  None of the food is salvagable.  You may be able to gather a mug or two of ale from the bottom of the broken barrels but not enough to sustain on.  The chest is unlocked and untrapped.  When you open it you find, two books, and several folded pieces of paper.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 12, 2003)

I take the books & paper, as well as the crossbow & bolts & get out of there.  I try to keep the paper dry.  Is it still raining?  Does the boat seem in danger of breaking up or floating away?  If not, I'll peruse the documents on deck.  Otherwise, I'll take them to shore.


----------



## Krug (Jan 12, 2003)

Jarrad climbs up and takes the Heavy Crossbow and quarrels. 

_Oops. edited._


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 12, 2003)

Jarred is welcome to the crossbow.  I don't remember seeing any gold.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 12, 2003)

I climb up onto the deck, and call out to the others, then move to where they are when they respond.  When I see the books and scrolls:

"Anything interesting?  Pass me one, and I'll go through it while you go though the others."


----------



## Emerald (Jan 12, 2003)

You carefully inspect the items.  One of the books is the captain's log, the other appears to be an arcane spellbook (only the first two pages are filled out).  The papers are navigational charts and maps.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 12, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Sh*t!  Look at this tripe.  Here we are marooned on this godforsaken island with no food, a wrecked ship & some whacko priest.  Here you go, dye-job.  You take these books. (gives books to Cattivo).  See if you can figure out where we are.  Maybe the captain's log can help"

Reinert returns to the captive.  Smells his breath.  Was he really drinking?  "When do you think we can question him, Cid?"


----------



## Capellan (Jan 12, 2003)

I'll try and piece together _some_ idea of where we are, though I don't hold much hope of that.


----------



## Krug (Jan 12, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *I'll try and piece together some idea of where we are, though I don't hold much hope of that. *




Jarrad waits and arms the crossbow. He scans the shore to see if he recognises any of the vegetation or wildlife. He'll see if he can kill a crab or fish with a bolt.


----------



## Emerald (Jan 12, 2003)

Cid: You think that Hafkris will regain consciousness in the morning.

Reinert: You smell Hafkris's breath.  He was wasted.  You see on the beach where Hafkris was marching an empty rum bottle.  

Cattivo: The navigational charts show where you started from and where the galley was headed, but since you were bellow decks for the duration of the trip you have no idea where you are now.  

Jarrad: You attempt to fish with your crossbow, but considering the severity of the storm, you are unable to even see a fish, let alone shoot one.

Everyone: The storm contiunes to get worse.  The wind is painfully cold and the rain is coming down in buckets.  By now, you are all throughlly soaked and shivering


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 12, 2003)

*Reinert*

"I think we need to head up the beach, gang.  Let's see if we can find some sort of shelter.  I think we've gotten all we can from that g*dd*mned boat."

"Also, does anyone else know how to use that crossbow?  I think it would be best if we spread the weapons out as much as possible.  Assuming that's OK w/you big guy."

"I think we should also take this *sshole with us.  We can lock him up using Cattivo's Manacles.  I'll keep the key.  We'll have to drag him for now."

"If you guys want to do that, I'll scout a head a bit.  Sound good?"


----------



## Capellan (Jan 12, 2003)

"We should probably stick together.  There could be more pirates around, and they may not be so drunk.  But getting to shelter is a good idea.  Can anyone see a way off this beach?"


----------



## Krug (Jan 12, 2003)

"Yes, shelter would be a good thing," he says. "If anyone else knows how to use the crossbow, they're welcome to it," he says, with slight reluctance in his voice. 

Once shelter is found, Jarrad will drag the half-orc along.


----------



## Emerald (Jan 12, 2003)

The party searches the beach.   It is a rather small beach surrounded by cliffs.  There is no suitable shelter on the beach.  On the far western edge (approx. 50 feet away), the cliff desends until it is only a few feet high.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 12, 2003)

"Looks like we head west, at least until the cliff is low enough for us to get atop it.  From there, we might have a better idea of where to continue.  And thank you for the offer of the crossbow.  I believe I will take it - I am a fair shot."


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 12, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Agreed.  Let's stick together & head west.  I'll take the point."


----------



## Krug (Jan 12, 2003)

Jarrad heads out in front, longsword drawn.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 12, 2003)

*Reinert*

On second thought, Jarred can take the lead.  I'll drag the half orc.  

OCC Is he really a half orc?  Also, did we read the Captains log?  Did it hold any useful info?


----------



## Emerald (Jan 12, 2003)

Reinert: Yes, Hafkris is a Half-Orc.  The captain's log talks about various shipments of slaves he has carried.  He was commissioned by Hafkis to carry a group of slaves to Westhaven, the greatest pirate city in the world.  He distrusts Hafkris and is slightly afraid of him, but is getting paid a good sum for this trip.  The entry dated yesterday says:  "The good weather is helping us make great time.  If it keeps up we should port into Westhaven a day earlier than expected."


Once you've gotten over the low cliffs on the western edge of the bay, you can get a sweeping view of the island.  It's not a very good look - dim from the overcast skies and blurred by the rain.  

The island is very, very hilly; its really just where a whole ridge of mountain tops have pushed its way above the waves of the ocean.  

Looking across the island, you see that the highest and most forbidding hills are westward, running the entire lenght of the island from south to north.  Northward is broken terrain, passable but not easy going, while eastward the terrian seems to flatten out a bit.  However, it's still hilly and broken even in that direction.  You can't see any signs of shelter or a human community in any direction.  

There's not much green to be seen.  Except for some common, practically indestructable scrub growth, the island seems to be totally lifeless.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 12, 2003)

"I suggest we head eastward.  The terrain is a little easier that way, so it has the best chance of habitation."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 13, 2003)

Tagging along rather awkwardly, cid takes care to make sure our half-orc prisoner is greeted immediately the moment he wakes, if he so 'chooses' to.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 13, 2003)

*Reinert*

I look around for any sign of recent human passage.  "Since we didn't find any bodies, we have to assume some of the other pirates may well be on this island.  Meanwhile, we need food and shelter."

What time of day is it?  Can we tell?  How long until nightfall?

"East sounds as good as any" (assuming I find no footprints).  let's keep moving.


----------



## Emerald (Jan 13, 2003)

It is early afternoon.  It is five hours before nightfall.

You find no footprints or any signs of human passage. 

You strike off to the east.

After 20 minutes, as you're walking along in the depression between two larger hills, you become aware of a noise - a very faint noise, like grunting voices and steel clanging on steel, barely audible over the noise of the rain and wind.  It seems to be coming from your left, beyond the hill to your left.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 13, 2003)

"Uh oh.  Sounds like trouble."

I offer the crossbow to Reinert,

"Maybe you should investigate."


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 13, 2003)

*Reinert*

"I'll check it out.  But I don't know how to use that crossbow well enough.  You take cover behind a tree & cover me if I come high-tailing it back over the hill.  You stay alert too, big boy.  I must admit we need to check it out.  I'd almost be happy to even see orcs at this point.  At least they'd have some food & weapons we might be able to snag."

I'll climb the hill slowly & cautiously using my move silently & hide.  I've got my club grasped w/both hands & my dagger at my belt.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 13, 2003)

I hide, using whatever cover is available, clutching the crossbow tightly.


----------



## Krug (Jan 13, 2003)

Jarrad hides too, sword drawn.


----------



## Emerald (Jan 13, 2003)

There are plenly of rocks to hide behind, you all think you are hidden

Reinert: You scramble up over the rocks on the hill.  When you reach the top you see(only Reinert is in a position to see this):

Below you, there's a ravine separating this line of hills from the next ridge. And there's a battle going on down there.  

It looks like a dozen goblens and half a dozen orcs going at it pretty fiercely.  The goblins are fighting with bows and spears, the orcs have axes and polearms, and one of them appears to have armor, too.  Most of the fighters don't have any sort of armor, but all of them have cloaks.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 13, 2003)

*Reinert*

I'll step down out of sight of the combatants, & wave at the rest of the party to join me at the top of the hill.  I think we should attack the survivors of that battle if feasible & I'll tell my comrades that if & when they arrive.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 13, 2003)

I move up the slope very nervously, but upon arriving, I agree (mostly) with Reinert's plan:

"We should attack the survivors ... _if_ we think we are strong enough to defeat them."  I frown, then add, "We should try to take one alive for questioning - he should know more about the island than us.  Does anyone speak Goblin?  I speak Orc."


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 13, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Great.  I'm with you Cattivo.  That's exactly what I meant.  Now, I can take an orc, maybe two if I can surprise them.  I'm sure Jarred can hold his own.  But what about you & Cid?  Can you guys fight?  cast spells?  What can we count on you for other than a dye-job & moral lectures?"


----------



## Capellan (Jan 13, 2003)

"A rousing speech."

(OOC: quite literally.  When we are ready to attack, I will _Inspire Courage_)

"I'm also a fair shot with the crossbow.  I'll try to target anyone you're not standing next to."


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 13, 2003)

*Reinert*

"OK.  We may also want you to create a diversion so that Jarred & I can try to surprise them.  How about you, Cid?"

While conversing, I frequently peer cautiously over the ridge to keep an eye on the battle below.  When one side seems on the verge of losing or retreating, we'll probably act.  If I were to sneak down the hill toward the combatants, is there a good place I could hide?  About how far away are they?


----------



## Krug (Jan 13, 2003)

"Yes, we should defeat the winners of the combat, but not immediately. We must sneak up on them," says Jarrad.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 14, 2003)

"I'm no good, I've nothing to offer up. Freedom has not yet emancipated me any priviliges of my belief that I have enjoyed prior to the current time that we are occupying, or have occupied, depending on how you look at it."


----------



## Capellan (Jan 14, 2003)

"Nice to know we can rely on you.  Still, you're the only food I've seen on this island so far, so we'll keep you for now."


----------



## Emerald (Jan 14, 2003)

There are bolders littering the hillside that you can try to hide behind.

When Reinert peeks over the edge of the hill (at the conclusion of the above statements) you see that there are 2 Orcs remaining (4 are dead - including the one that appeared to be the commander) and 6 goblins (5 are dead).


----------



## Capellan (Jan 14, 2003)

"I say we wait until one side is wiped out or runs, then ambush the other side when they are busy searching the bodies."


----------



## Krug (Jan 14, 2003)

"Bets on the Orcs," says Jarrad, growing impatient. The sounds of battle always attracted him. He looked at the longsword, swinging it lightly.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 14, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert laughs & slaps Cattivo on his back.  "A rousing speech."

"I'll go ahead & start to sneak down.  I'll go from rock to rock.  You can attack any time, as long as I'm concealed.  If they rush you, I'll ambush them.  If they retreat, I'll be closer to pursue, which is nice, since we dwarfs are born sprinters."


----------



## Emerald (Jan 14, 2003)

Reinert: As you begin to sneak down the slope of the hill (you are coming down behind the goblin line) you see another Orc fall (speared by a goblin) and another Goblin fall (axe blow by the remaining Orc).  The goblin archers move to get a better shot at the remaining Orc.  You move half way down the slope and are pretty sure you have not been seen or heard.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 14, 2003)

I stagger from Reinert's slap, and give him a sour look as he heads down the slope.

"I bruise easily, you know."

Then I gingerly crawl (crawl!  in the dirt!) into a firing position.

Since the goblins are now in a 4 to 1 superiority, I draw a bead on the healthiest looking one and wait.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 14, 2003)

*Reinert*

How far away are the combatants?


----------



## Krug (Jan 14, 2003)

"We have to make sure none of them escape," says Jarrad. Growing impatient, he crawls to the other side of Reinert. "Four goblins... we could take care of them easily!"


----------



## Emerald (Jan 15, 2003)

The Orc manages to take out another Goblin.  Then the last Orc then falls by the arrows of one of the Goblin archers.

Jarrad: The other archer spots you and fires an arrow at you hitting you for 5 pts of damage.

Reinert: The goblins line is 10 feet away (3), there are also two archers on the far slope (30 feet away).  



Combat begins: 

Inititive

Jarrad
Reinert
Cattivo
Cid


----------



## Krug (Jan 15, 2003)

Jarrad charges at the goblin line, shouting and screaming his head off. He will try to lob the head off one of them.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 15, 2003)

"Nice work ... so much for the element of surprise."

I begin to _inspire courage_.  I also shoot one of the goblin archers.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2003)

Cid, unconciously watching his own back, moves fowards 30 feet while maintaining full defense. He seems to be less than orderly, still suffering from severe sea-salt-sickness.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 15, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert will charge the goblin line.  He should be able to attack as a charge.  He'll swing his club two handed.  So he should attack as +2 str +2 charge =+4, & +3 dmg.


----------



## Emerald (Jan 15, 2003)

Round One:

Jarred: You charge one of the goblins on the line, hitting him for 4 pts. of damage, killing him.

Goblins: The two goblins remaining on the line attack Jarrad, one hits him for 3 pts. of damage, the other misses.  

An archer points out Cattivo to the other archer and they both attack him.  They both miss.

Reinert: You charge attack the Goblin line and miss. 

Cattivo: Your inspire courage will take effect on your inititive next round.  You shoot at one of the goblin archers and hit him for 6 pts of damage, killing him. 

Cid: You move forward at full defense (clarification: Goblins are 20 feet away, do you want to move _through_ them?)

Summary: There are now three goblins still standing, two line men and one archer.  Jarred and Reinert are standing in the ravine at the line, and Cattivo is still in the hills, Cid is in the ravine.  Jarred is badly wounded.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 15, 2003)

(OOC: the goblins are breeding!  There were four, we killed two, and now there are three!  )

This fight won't last long, so as soon as the _inspire_ kicks in, I stop singing and concentrate on reloading and firing at any available target.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2003)

Cid steps forwards to the Goblin Archer and attempts to disarm him while saying, "Quit that, you could hurt someone with those!"


----------



## Krug (Jan 15, 2003)

Jarrad curses the goblins, and continues attacking. "Surrender, you fools! I will hack you into pieces!"


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 15, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert will continue attacking on the line.  I forgot that he gets a +1 racial attack bonus against goblins.


----------



## Emerald (Jan 16, 2003)

Round two: 

Jarrad:  You attack a goblin hitting him for 9 pts of damage, killing him.  You get a cleave attack on the other goblin and miss.  

Goblins: The remaining line goblin attacks Jarrad missing him.  The remaining archer shoots at Cattivo, hitting him for 2 pts of damage.

Reinert: You attack the remaining goblin on the line, hitting him for 6 pts of damage, killing him. 

Cattivo: Your inspire courage takes affect.  Every one feels much more couragous.  You shoot your crossbow at the remaining archer, hitting him for 5 pts. of damage, killing him.  

Cid: Unfortunatly, the goblin is already dead when you reach him.

Summary: All the goblins are dead.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 16, 2003)

I put the crossbow down, then stand and dust myself down.  Once that's done, I pick up the crossbow again, load it, and walk down the slope.

"See, I told you I was a good shot.  Now, let's check the bodies for food and extra clothes - maybe we'll be able to at least get warm and fed."

I move over to the nearest orc and start checking the body.


----------



## Krug (Jan 16, 2003)

Jarrad checks the orcs and then the goblins. "At least we'll be well armed after this," he says. He bandages whatever wounds he has and looks to his companions if they can offer any aid. "Nice song Cattivo," says Jarrad. "Made me feel like a hero," he laughs.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 16, 2003)

*Reinert*

Yes!  Weapons, food whatever.  What did we get?

"Hey Cat, what kind of song was that?  It sounded like something a dwarf wrote."


----------



## Capellan (Jan 16, 2003)

"It was a dwarf.  Koradar Battlestone.  It's the _Saga of Seven Hammers_ - it's an account of the time the dwarves drove the elves from the Elembril Hills, laying waste to all their villages."


----------



## Emerald (Jan 16, 2003)

You all search the bodies.  You find:

8 spears
4 shortbows
4 quivers of 10 arrows each
3 battle axes
3 halbards
18 daggers
18 cloaks
1 suit of padded armor
1 pair of boots
1 folded piece of parchment (found on the orc commander)


----------



## Capellan (Jan 16, 2003)

"Dibs on the boots!"  (if they are big enough)

I'll also take 2 daggers and 2 cloaks, and take a look to see if I am able to read the note.


----------



## Emerald (Jan 16, 2003)

Cattivo: You unfold the note and find the following written in orc:

Grumshk, 

	These are your orders. 

	You are to patrol a circuit around the island, eliminating goblin resistence.

	Start at the barracks, but check in with the guards at the Sea King’s Manor before setting out. They are engaged in a war for loot in that building with the goblins and might need some help. If they are doing all right on their own, set out and patrol the perimeter. Avoid the stables on the other side of the Manor - we think that’s where the goblins have set up their base and they will kill you if you approach.

	Also avoid the temple on the hill overlooking the Manor. We looted that place three days ago, and right afterward this unnatural storm hit. It’s been getting worse ever since. We feel we might have offended... somebody... but don’t know who or how to appease them. Best to stay clear until we figure it out. The goblins are following our lead on this one - we haven’t spotted them anywhere near the temple either.

	Check back in at the barracks at noon and in the evening. 

Do not fail me,
Markul



[BTW, where did you leave Hafkris?]


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 16, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert picks up a shortbow & two quivers of arrows.  Also another dagger & a cloak.  What size is the padded armor?  Might it fit him?  Or someone else in the party?

OCC:  We left Hafkris on the other side of the ride, where we were when we heard the rukus.

No food?


"We still need to find shelter.  Those of you without a dwarf's constitution might be getting cold & hungry by now."  says Reinert, as he gives an involuntary shiver & his stomach grumbles.

"Shall we keep heading east?"

Lets check the bodies.  Are any still alive?


----------



## Capellan (Jan 16, 2003)

"Carrying on east seems as good a choice as any.  We should try and keep an eye open for these landmarks, though.  The temple sounds like a good place to hole up, if the orcs and the goblins are all avoiding it."


----------



## Krug (Jan 16, 2003)

"I'm hungry," says Jarrad, looking at the goblinoid corpses. He picks up a bow and arrow as well as a dagger, as well as a cloak.

"Yes.. the temple," says Jarrad. _And I need to heal my wounds._


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 16, 2003)

*Reinert*

"The temple should be less than 3 hours away, you'd think, if the orcs were supposed to check in at noon & in the evening.  Draggin this half-orc will slow us down.  I don't know if we should keep him anymore.  Now that we know this island is inhabited, we ought to be able to find some way off of it.  Let's kill him or leave him shackled to a tree."

OCC:  hey, rogues are proficient w/heavy crossbows!


----------



## Capellan (Jan 16, 2003)

At the mention of the half-orc I shrug,

"We don't need him any more.  Easiest to kill him now, before he wakes up."

I return my attention to the note,

"You're right that the temple can't be too far ... but in which direction?  All these stupid hills look the same to me."


----------



## Krug (Jan 16, 2003)

"Yes, we should kill him," Jarrad says, readying his dagger.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 17, 2003)

*Reinert*

"We might need him later.  Let's just manacle him to a tree & leave him."

I'll look around a bit & see if I can figure out which direction the orcs were coming from.  If I can't tell, then I suggest that we continue East, staying close to the shore.  I would assumet that most settlements would be near the sea.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 17, 2003)

"Now now, don't you all be so gluttonous. There is more to this matter than I suppose you commoners would propose. Allow me to evaluate the situation."

Cid examines the parchment after Cattivo, and then proceeds to examine Hafkris.

"We have a future convert here, and a note detailing the petty warrings of two future groups of converts. Now, upon closer inspection, I do agree that we must immediately head to this temple, as I can't think of any method to falsify the reports of this Orc party that has been killed, however... maybe just maybe..."

Cid examines the orcs, if any of them are within stabilizing range, he will make a heal check to attempt to stabilize them.

"If I manage to keep one of these orcs from dieing, and we abandon him here, he will report that he killed all these goblins. Wherein, astoforwhence, the orcs will attempt to fight more goblins, rather than recovering by raiding the temple again, at least theoretically, as I see it."

Cid then examines the equipment.

"Give me a few cloaks, three or four. I can make good use of these, so long as they are not bloodied. Don't take them all, we can't make it appear as if everyone was completely looted. A few missing weapons and cloaks won't be too much, but if we remove everything, the waking orc will know someone else was involved."

Cid decides to himself that it would be best to leave as much orc equipment as is reasonable behind. The orc knew he was fighting goblins, he supposes, but not what armaments they had. Then he states,

"Break about half of what we leave behind. I'd rather not leave any armaments behind that can be too useful. Now, let's make our way to the temple. Oh, and I'm still crazy, just dramatically devout and crazy at the same time. I'll heal your wounds in the morning, after my prayers.


----------



## Krug (Jan 17, 2003)

"Most settlements near the sea? Really?" Jarrad thinks a bit.

He goes with Cid's plans and starts breaking the weapons.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 17, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Those are good ideas, Cid.  Thanks.  Let's get moving East then, leaving the half orcs & any surviving orcs.

"So, what did you guys do before you were kidnapted by slavers?"


----------



## Emerald (Jan 18, 2003)

You are able to stablize three of the orcs, they will are still uncouscious though.  You break the weapons that you do not take.  You leave Hafkris there as well.  You continue east and after approx. 2 hrs, see what appears to be the temple:

The building before you was doubtless a beautiful temple in its day - two stories in height, crafted from well-fitted planks of dark hardwoods brought from the mainland.  THe windows were spacious and cheerful, closed against the wind with brightly-painted shutters; a gate of well crafted wrought iron once stood before the large front door, and a trellis for well-tended ivy once leaned against the right half of the front face of the temple.

Today, after 60 years of neglect, the temple is a wreck.  The expensive wood is old and pitted, cracked and decayed.  The windows are all still spacious, but most of hte shutters are gone; the few that remain bang open and closed in the wind, or hang crookedly from a single hinge.  The wrought iron gate is as intricate as ever, but rusted over, rusted clear though in places.  The ivy once planed as decoration now covers the entire right side of the front side of the temple.


----------



## Krug (Jan 18, 2003)

"I was a mercenary, simple as that," says Jarrad. "I don't understand why you want to save the orcs. Let them stay dead. They breed like rabbits anyway."

At the temple, Jarrad says, "A place for you to rest, priest. Offer me healing quickly, as the survival of the group depends on it."


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 18, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Let me check it out, first.  Be ready to come to my aid if need be."

Reinert will creep up to the gates, listen & look around.  If he sees & hears nothing, he will attempt to enter the grounds through a rusted through portion of the gates.  He'll keep his shortbow across his back, his club held w/both hands.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 18, 2003)

"Yes, let Reinert scout, first ... he'll find any dangers for us."

Adding, under my breath,

"One way or the other."


----------



## Emerald (Jan 18, 2003)

Reinert: You creep up to the gate.  You hear and spot nothing.  You pull open the gate and it squeaks loudly.  As you go through the gate, you see the heavy wooded doors in front of you and overgrown, unkept gardens around you.  You see nothing else of import.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 18, 2003)

*Reinert*

I'll motion the gang to follow me in.  THen I'll approach the doors carefully, & listen for sounds within.  I also examine the doors.  Are they locked?


----------



## Capellan (Jan 18, 2003)

I move up to the gates, keeping my crossbow ready.

"Mark my words, we're going to regret letting that damn half orc live."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 18, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *I move up to the gates, keeping my crossbow ready.
> 
> "Mark my words, we're going to regret letting that damn half orc live." *



"I thought we were to bring him with us, and allow me time to gradually convert him. Apparently not so, and as such, I'm gong to now see if my prayers will be answered."

Cid cerimoniously takes his eyes to the sun, and opens his heart. He prays for the gifts of his god to come to him now, twelve past his normal time of grants, in hopes to be able to heal the individuals he has taken under his stewardship.


----------



## Emerald (Jan 18, 2003)

Reinert: You approach the doors.  You still see and hear nothing.  You examine the doors, they are unlocked.

Cattivo: You move up to the gate.  You see and hear nothing but Reinert in front of you.  

Cid: Where are you praying and how much time are you going to commit to it?


----------



## Capellan (Jan 18, 2003)

I follow Reinert up to the doors,

"Let's get inside before someone sees us."


----------



## Krug (Jan 18, 2003)

Jarrad steps behind the rogue, short bow ready.
"Lets just wait until the priest recovers and heals me. Otherwise I am not stepping in," he says.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 19, 2003)

*Reinert*

I'll hold off a minute until we see if Jarred gets healed.  Don't you have a short bow, not a crossbow, Jarred?

I'll detect for traps in the meanwhile.


----------



## Krug (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Reinert*



			
				Poto Knezer said:
			
		

> *I'll hold off a minute until we see if Jarred gets healed.  Don't you have a short bow, not a crossbow, Jarred?
> 
> *





_ooc: oops duh changed.  _


----------



## Emerald (Jan 19, 2003)

Reinert: You find no traps.

Cid: If you want to pray for spells now it will take an hour, you will still get your spells in the morning  as this is a special circumstance that you have not had spells in so long.

Do the rest of you want to wait outside for the next hour?


----------



## Krug (Jan 19, 2003)

Jarrad will wait, scanning the horizon.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 19, 2003)

"You don't actually believe this loon can cast spells, do you?  And even if he can, we should wait inside.  Where it's dry.  _Where the orcs and goblins don't go._"

I throw my hands in the air, then glumly sit on the front steps of the temple, muttering to myself.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 19, 2003)

*OOC Note*

This is just an OOC note to warn everyone that I will not be able to post between 24 Jan and 28 Jan (Australian time - so roughly 23 Jan to 27 Jan US time) as I will be interstate, at a gaming convention, and won't have internet access.  Rest assured that I will be back with a vengeance after the convention 

While I am away, please assume that Cattivo goes along (however reluctantly) with any party decisions.  I'll leave our esteemed DM to handle his combat actions, keeping in mind that his typical combat strategy is to hide and then snipe at the enemy with his crossbow.

I'll still be around for the next couple of days, of course, but I thought I'd mention this now, while it was on my mind


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 20, 2003)

*Reinert*

"What we really need is food."

Have we seen any signs of edible animals on this island yet?  Or berries or anything else edible?  If so, Reinert will volunteer to hunt for a bit.  (he would want to take the crossbow for this.)

"Otherwise, I agree w/Cat that waiting inside is the better idea.  What do you think Cid & Jarred?"

"So what did you do before getting captured, Cid & Cat?"


----------



## Capellan (Jan 20, 2003)

"I was a musician.  And I will be again, as soon as we get off this gods-forsaken rock.  And if it's not _too_ much trouble, I'd prefer to be called by my full name.  'Cat' makes me sound like some kind of housepet."


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 20, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Sure thing, Cat."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 21, 2003)

"Yes, let's most settlebly stay indoors."

Cid, after his prayers, grants Jarred his wisdom and heals him while he's at it.

"You had aught to learn to respect a crazy old Tom Bedlam. They end up being the guys that survive when the entire royal family dies. Ya, know? And it's important that you understand that I help you because I expect your respect all the time and protection when I can't protect myself. I also don't s'pose you have any prayers yourself? Anyone you give thanx to on holidays? Where do you come from Jarred, and who raised ye?"

"I'm from the far south, strong religious background and all. Big time slave trade goes on there, but I never suspected that when you go about freeing peoples spirits, and bodies, that someone would take it upon themselves to evicerate the wrath of being imprisoned upon it. No man had aught to be caged, ever."

Cid prepares _Create Water_ x2, _Detect Poison_, _Purify Food and Drink_ x2 (all are 0 level)

"This water should do you some good. Let me warn you, wild foods may be poisonous, but I can make it consumable, so long as the poison is natural and not magical."

"What's your story, kin, and what lifestyle is it that you come from?"


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 21, 2003)

*Reinert*

"OK.  Now that you're healed Jarred, why don't you do the honors of going first thru the door.  I've checked it for traps & it's not locked."

With that, Reinert switches to his shortbow & positions himself behind Jarred.

"By the way, thanks for the magic, Cid.  Good water.  Can you make food?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: Reinert*



			
				Poto Knezer said:
			
		

> *"OK.  Now that you're healed Jarred, why don't you do the honors of going first thru the door.  I've checked it for traps & it's not locked."
> 
> With that, Reinert switches to his shortbow & positions himself behind Jarred.
> 
> "By the way, thanks for the magic, Cid.  Good water.  Can you make food?" *



"Well, I've never done it before, I guess I could try. I can purify whatever we get, and sense venomous fruits and meats. Once we are safe, I'll try and pray for food. I'm not sure how Ra feels about that, maybe he will grant it literally, through me, or maybe he will make it possible to find it... hrm..."

Knowledge (religion) check to see if I know anything about 'how Pelor reacts to a lower level cleric praying for higher level spells (3rd level: create food and water) in a pinch.'

Edit: Either way, I still pray, I'm just using knowledge to see if I know the answer in a 'game mechanic' sense, because as soon as I pray, I'm going to interpret the next meal we have as a gift -nomatter what happens.

Edit: Edit: To better explain what I'm getting at, Cid is going to pray for food. The knowledge (religion) check is to more accurately find out what I should expect. 

"Should I suspect to be granted the spell on a need basis, will it have an attached requirement of some kind?" 
"Should I suspect that my prayer will be answered with a punishment for asking for something I havn't 'earned' in my gods opinion?" 
"Should I suspect that my god will grant my wish in a less direct way, like finding food in the keep or having a successful hunt?"


----------



## Krug (Jan 21, 2003)

Jarrad receives the healing and thanks the priest. "So you are a real Cleric after all," he says. 

"My own lifestyle? Farming family, then I wanted to do more rather than toil fields. And besides, the women in my village were too ugly for me," he laughs at his own joke.

Jarrad says to Reinert, "Very well. Gather yourselves and get ready then."

Jarrad approaches the door.


----------



## Emerald (Jan 22, 2003)

Cid: You think you will be able to create enough food to sustain 1 person for 1 day (cast as a 1st level spell). 

Jarrad: You open the door and enter an antechamber.

This room once had plastered walls painted with frescoes of a goddess, her symbols and her deeds.  The paint and plaster have badly flaked over the years.  There is no furniture in the room, only wind-blown rubbish.  

There are two sets of double doors in the room, one leading outside and the other, further into the temple.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 22, 2003)

I hurry into the room, glad to get out of the wind and the rain and the cold and the whole, gods-forsaken _outdoors_.  *shudder*


----------



## Krug (Jan 22, 2003)

Jarrad steps in cautiously, sword drawn. "If the orcs and goblins are afraid of this place... there must be something worth being afraid of."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 22, 2003)

Change on list then, and that Create food for 1 person seems exactly right compared to create food and water 3rd, clever: Olvl: Create Water x2, Detect Poison, 1st: Create Food x2

"Well, Pelor be with me this day! He has granted you all some sustenance to tide you over for the moment!"

Cid opens his fists with four fist sized starfruit. "This is only enough to keep our stomachs tided over, we will need to supplement this for our daily nutritional allotment."


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 22, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Hey, thanks Cid."  Reinert wolfs down the fruit, & glances around hungrily.  He closes the outside door, then cautiously approaches the other door & listens.
If he hears nothing, he says "We should rest now.  We're out of the wind & rain, & out of sight of the orcs & goblins.  Let's rest for the night & decide our next course of action in the morning.  I'll stand watch for awhile, if you want."


----------



## Capellan (Jan 22, 2003)

I pick at my fruit fastidiously, making a small, neat pile of any seeds.  However, every scrap of the fruit's flesh is eventually consumed.

I then stand, holding out my sticky hands with distaste.

"We should wash.  We have plenty of water, and it's not sanitary to wander around all grimy like this."


----------



## Krug (Jan 22, 2003)

_Have I been healed yet?_

Jarrad is amazed at the priests' magics. "Oh this really fills the stomach. Thanks to your god!" He says.


----------



## Emerald (Jan 23, 2003)

You hear no signs life beyond the other doors.  You are all starting to feel warmer, your shakes are subsiding, you fingers and toes are feeling less numb.  

Where are you going to rest for the night?
Are you setting up watch?  If so, in what order?


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 23, 2003)

*Reinert*

Let's rest in this room.  Reinert volunteers to take the first watch.   We can each watch for about 2.5 hours.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 23, 2003)

"This seems a good place to rest.  We can watch for people approaching the temple, and easily flee if there are any inside who would harm us.  I will take last watch.  That way I can get some sleep and clear my mind."

(OOC: I need to get some sleep before I can use my spells, so I need that nice, solid block  )


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 23, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Have I been healed yet?
> 
> Jarrad is amazed at the priests' magics. "Oh this really fills the stomach. Thanks to your god!" He says. *



 1d8+1, my domain spell was burned to heal you. I don't know exactly how much you recovered.


----------



## Krug (Jan 23, 2003)

Jarrad volunteers for second watch.

_Emerald, how much did the CLW heal?  _


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 24, 2003)

*Reinert*

REinert will yeild the first watch to Cid, if he wants to take an uninterupted sleep period for spell acquisition.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Reinert*



			
				Poto Knezer said:
			
		

> *REinert will yeild the first watch to Cid, if he wants to take an uninterupted sleep period for spell acquisition. *



(Your thinking of Wizards. Clerics only need 1 hour to prepare their spells, whether they are rested or not. I do need 9 hours to prevent fatigue and get my prayers, but if I were an Elf it would only be 5 and so on. Also, all my prayers must take place at either Noon or Morning, since my god is directly related to the sun.)


----------



## Emerald (Jan 25, 2003)

Jarrad: Cid healed you 8 pts. of damage and you are now fully healed.  



Cid: You go to sleep easily.  In the middle of the night you have a dream:

_ You are standing in the antechamber where you went to sleep.  The doors that lead into the temple open and there is a glowing light from within, in the distance you hear a bell tolling.  You walk into the room and see a glowing statue of a goddess.  The statue seems to have taken on the semblence of life.  Before you stands a beautiful woman with long flowing hear the color of sea foam and eyes the color of the deepest ocean.  She addresses you by name_ 

CID, CID, CID 

_You move closer to her.  You smell the crisp salt scent of the sea._

Mortal mad, why are you and your companions come to my temple? 

_You tell her everything, from your capture, to the appaling conditions on the ship, the wreck, the battle with the Orcs and Goblins and your decision to spend the night here._

You see about you the results of the raid of the Hak-kubra, the pirate orcs.  The have defiled my sanctuary. 

_You see about you debris and broken furniture_

When pirates came hither three generations ago, they slew the men of this island, but let my temple be - as is proper.  Since then, my sanctuary has been subject to wind and storm, age and rot, but I was not offended, for that is nature's right - to beat down what men have raised.

But the acts of debasement you see about you have offended me.  I choose to cleanse this island, all destroy all living upon it; a proper cleansing of the stain made by the Hak-kubra.

I see no reason for you to die for another's offense, however.  So I will not cleanse this island this night, as I had planned, but will stay my hand another day, and lay waste to this place at nightfall tomorrow.  If you are fled by then, I will adjudge you fit to survive, and the storm which will cleanse this place will do no harm to your craft.

It is a difficult test.  I see you have not chosen your adventuresome paths willingly.  So this aid will I give you:  Seek your escape beneth the manor, the way there lies in my chapel within the manor,  there are items of power there as well.  Should you find an object of magical power, use it wisely, perhaps it will help you toward you goal.

_ The glow surrounding the woman slowly fades and with it goes all life.  Finally, it is dark again and before you stands a stature.  _

You awake with a start.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 25, 2003)

"Huh? What an unpleasant nightmare."

"Hey who's up? Who's on watch right now?"

Cid shouts out a bit to see who's around.

"Can I read that note you have, again, please?"

Cid seriously tries to put two and two together, he quotes a few lines from the note to himself.

Thinking to himself: Hurm... apparently this note inspired my sea-sickness to get worse. Condemnable salt water...

He turns to whomever was on watch and states,

"You know what, I think I had a premonition. It's context coincides with this letter, and expands on it. I suppose it's about half true, like most things. Maybe the note inspired the image, but I can't quite be sure. I think we need to get out of here as soon as everyone recovers."

Cid pauses, he looks discontented over everyone -then states, "You know what, I'm seriously crazy, I think. All that time at sea has caused my eyesight to go blury." -pause- "Ok, I'm going to look for some pen and paper, or some chalk."

Cid goes around the temple briefly for a pen and paper, or some chalk. He ponders to himself about making a map, but decides his artistic skills are lacking. He waits till everyone is completely rested, then gathers together the group.

"We have some decisions to make, and I'm afraid that Ra-Pelor is testing me." He thinks, "Without sounding too crazy... um... oh this is hard... well, I had a premonition that the storm noted in the orc's letter is going to become unbearable tonight. I'm not positive about their sleeping habits here, but back home I think I recal goblins and orcs prefering to attack at night. My premonition put us under the manor that we can see from this temple, deep underground. The note mentions treasure, and although I hate the idea of chasing after gold without good reason, the premonition made note of it as well. So, I think we should fulfill that which we can, by breaking into the manor at noon, avoiding the barracks, and trying to use the note to the best of our advantage to flank our enemies. When we get into the manor, there's going to be orkish guards, and as this manor is the seakings manor, it's probably easy to defend."

"So what do you guys think? I'm not an offensive minded person, but I figure that going in when the symbol of Pelor is at it's strongest is an important part of our strategy. If we avoid making too much noise, we can probably barricade ourselves inside, so long as my premonition of a basement proves true. I'm not one to follow false superstitions, and yes, I'm crazy, and yeah, I don't want to kill anyone, but I suppose we can do this with minimal harm at noon."

"Um, um... what do you say folks? I'll conjur up a portion of a lunch before the battle, and we will have to do this quickly, without raising any sorta alarm... oh I'm worried... really worried... this isn't going to be a good day is it?"

(Preparing: Create Water x3, Create Food x2, and Endure Elements as my domain spell)


----------



## Emerald (Jan 25, 2003)

When you all wake up, you feel extremely rested, fully healed, and ... not the least bit hungry or thirsty.  

[COLOR=royal blue] Cid: [/COLOR] You will be able to find some chalk in the piles of debris throughout the temple if you spend long enough looking.  You will also realize once that the room directly through the door, looks exactly it did in the dream, except in reality the stature has been broken, an arm is missing, the nose is cracked, and it is covered in dirt and grime.


----------



## Krug (Jan 25, 2003)

Jarrad looks at Cid. "Well do we have much choice? Let Pelor show the way even if he is not my God."


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 25, 2003)

*Reinert*

"What do you think is under the manor, Cid?  Did your god help you on that?  Will it get us out of here?  You're clearly in touch with the gods, so if you think that's the best plan, I'll go along.  If we're going @noon, then maybe we can look around this temple a bit before we leave.  Maybe they wouldn't mind if we took some stuff if it's all going to get blown away anyway."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 26, 2003)

> You will be able to find some chalk in the piles of debris throughout the temple if you spend long enough looking. You will also realize once that the room directly through the door, looks exactly it did in the dream, except in reality the stature has been broken, an arm is missing, the nose is cracked, and it is covered in dirt and grime.



Alright, then I use the chalk to write on some stone. I draw a map of the surrounding area, including all the locations that we can see and those mentioned in the note.



> "Well do we have much choice? Let Pelor show the way even if he is not my God."



"That's the spirit!"



> "What do you think is under the manor, Cid?Did your god help you on that?"



"Well, I'm just guessing, but I suppose that there's a route to the mainland underground. That's sorta what I suppose from my dream, as I was informed that there is a way to safety there."







> "Will it get us out of here?



"I'm thinking yes. I'm also thinking that since the note describes it as the sea-kings manor, and orcs are fighting over it now, the sea-king they mentioned is dead. If the looting isn't done, as is noted  in that letter, that means there's something protecting it. Maybe you agree with my deduction, maybe not, but I'm just going with logic here. I mean, I was schooled with a half orc who had been raised by his tribe, his father being a human who fell in love with an orc woman. They know how to loot, and fight, and protect each other. I figure, the orcs would have finished with the looting if it was as simple as tearing the place apart. Poor Griff, that's the half-orc's name, I don't know where he is now."







> You're clearly in touch with the gods, so if you think that's the best plan, I'll go along. If we're going @noon, then maybe we can look around this temple a bit before we leave. Maybe they wouldn't mind if we took some stuff if it's all going to get blown away anyway."



"Yes, I'll definitely agree with you on that. If you don't mind me ruling on this, don't take anything we won't use. That means that I'd prefer it if you all leave anything valuable and useless, like any jewels or money or symbols, anything that we won't use -leave. Don't be greedy in the face of divinity, generous people are rewarded, greedy people are punished. The 'sun is for everyone' comes to mind."


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 26, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Sounds good Cid."  Reinert will look around this room & the next for anything useful, but will try not to touch anything, if he can help it.  Are there more rooms after that?  Or doors?


----------



## Emerald (Jan 28, 2003)

When you go through the door that leads further into temple you enter a chamber:

This chamber is very large, and two stories in height.  There is broken furniture all over the tiled floors - it looks like the remains of chairs, tables, and perhaps low couches, Most of the wood lookes aged, but you can see that the breaks are all fresh.  Everthing has been smashed recently.

On the east wall, in the middle is a set of double doors closed.  On the south wall is the set of double doors by which you entered the chamber.  On the north wall, at the east corner, is a very small and inconspicous door.  All the doors in the chamber are still hangings on their hinges.

The west wall is actually a flight of three shallow steps leading up to a line of pillars.  Between the pillars, you can see that cloths or tapastries had been hung.  They have now been torn down and you see what appears to be a stature of a woman in the adjoining chamber.

The walls of the hall of the goddess were once plastered smooth and painted with frescoes of the goddess in all her aspects.  Now the paint is curling, the plaster is broken and peeling, and there are large cracks in the plaster - probably from the foundation of the temple settling over the years.  Additionally, someone has taken a club to the walls here and there, evidenced by deep gouges and tears in the plaster, and places on the wall have been smeared with filth.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 28, 2003)

"Hurry the inspection, friends. We soon will be required to set out! Noon I call! Noon!"


----------



## Krug (Jan 28, 2003)

Jarrad tries to make out what the Goddess might be and what sphere of worship she had. 

The north door? What say the rest of you?


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 28, 2003)

*Reinert*

I'll go listen at the East & North doors & check if they're locked.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 28, 2003)

"While I do not know if I trust the madman's premonitions, his magic at least has proved real.  And any hope of escaper from this place is better than none.  As for our more immediate choice: the north door will do as well as any."


----------



## Emerald (Jan 29, 2003)

Reinert: The doors are unlocked.  You hear the rustling of leaves.  

You all notice that the storm outside seems to have abated some what.


----------



## Krug (Jan 29, 2003)

Once Reinert has checked for traps, Jarrad opens the door. He says to the cleric, Keep quiet. You'd wake the dead with your blabbering! Jarrad's longsword is drawn and ready.


----------



## Emerald (Jan 29, 2003)

Jarrad: You go through the northern door.  You are in a 10 foot wide, 90 feet long cooridor, it has a door on either end, and a door to the north and a door to the south (which you just came through).  The doors were all nicely finished, the walls were nicely plastered (both have been weathered for the past 60 years) and the floor is tiled.  There is a thin layer of leaves and refuse, and harmless rats lurk in the mess.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 29, 2003)

*Reinert*

Do we know approximately what time it is?  daybreak, isn't it?  7 or 8?  If so we have some time.

"We be sure to be out of here well before noon."  Reinert says.

He'll approach the North door & listen.  (that's 10 feet away, if I understand the description correctly, & there are two other doors approximately 45 feet to his right & left.)

"Cid, do we need to actually be in the dungeons by noon at the manor?  If so, maybe we should head on over there directly."


----------



## Krug (Jan 29, 2003)

Jarrad looks around. There's something about this place that I don't like.... He waits for the others to decide what to do next.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Reinert*



			
				Poto Knezer said:
			
		

> *Do we know approximately what time it is?  daybreak, isn't it?  7 or 8?  If so we have some time.
> 
> "We be sure to be out of here well before noon."  Reinert says.
> 
> ...



"So long as we're out of the range of the storm before this sun and moon are over, we're set. I'd love to just 'walk' in there, but I guess their's still fighting around here. Without the storm to distract them, they are going to be fighting everywhere. Let's just go at Noon, when they are all asleep."


----------



## Capellan (Jan 29, 2003)

I stay on guard, crossbow at the ready, keeping an eye on our backs.


----------



## Emerald (Jan 29, 2003)

It is early morning, approx. 7am.  

Reinert: You hear wind blowing behind the northern door.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 30, 2003)

*Reinert*

I'll go ahead & open the northern door, club in hands.


----------



## Emerald (Jan 30, 2003)

Reinert: You open the door and before you is a garden.  This was once a nicely planted and kept garden.  Now, 60 years later, it's a small jungle of overgrown flowering plants. In the garden is a small well.  The stones which made up the path through it are overgrown or broken.  The path leads down to the manor below.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 30, 2003)

*Reinert*

I'll close the door.

"that's how we get to the Manor, when we're ready.  Let's check out these other doors."

Reinert heads to the East to listen at that door.  Assuming no sounds & his comrades follow, he will open it.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 30, 2003)

I move up with Reinert, but I am growing bored with watching for trouble by now, and let the crossbow rest in my arms, pointing to the side.

I sing softly, under my breath, as I move.


----------



## Krug (Jan 30, 2003)

Jarrad looks at the garden. "A manor... hmm... who could reside here? Should we explore there or return and try the other door?"


----------



## Capellan (Jan 30, 2003)

"I'd say it's the Sea King's Manor.  Where the crazy guy thinks we'll find a way off this rock." I shrug, "He's probably going to get us all killed in the process, but even that's got to be better than this."


----------



## Emerald (Jan 31, 2003)

Rienert: You open the east door.  You are in a hallway that is identical to the one you just left except that it runs North/South and has a door on one end and a stairway leading up on the other end. There are two doors on both the eastern and western sides.  

Assuming you continue to listen and search the temple you will find:

1) the temple offices
2) the kitchen 
3) three storerooms
4) two bunkhouse type servents quarters
5) four senior servent quarters
6) on the second floor you find nine priest/priestess quarters

All of the rooms have been ransacked and destroyed.  You find nothing of value in any of the rooms.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 31, 2003)

*Reinert*

OOC:  Great, thanks for keeping things moving Emerald.

"Let's head on for the manor.  It will be good to get there at full strength."

Assuming everyone agrees, Reinert will scout out the garden, short bow at ready.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 31, 2003)

"I think we have little choice: the manor it is."

I wait for Reinert to scout the garden, remaining just inside the door of the temple, wrapped in both of my cloaks, but still shivering occasionally, more from distaste than genuine cold.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 31, 2003)

Cid will mutter some prayers before beginning this little threat.


----------



## Krug (Feb 1, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *"I think we have little choice: the manor it is."
> 
> I wait for Reinert to scout the garden, remaining just inside the door of the temple, wrapped in both of my cloaks, but still shivering occasionally, more from distaste than genuine cold. *




Jarrad nods his head. "The manor it'll be," he says.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 1, 2003)

From the garden, you can see the manor below.

The manor is an "H" shaped building, very long and low.  It seems to be built of granite.  The exterior looks like it has stood up to the elements better than the temple.  Unlike the temple, all the exterior windows have solid-looking, if rusty bars across them.  It looks as though it was made to be defended, though it's no castle.

You can see the orcs and goblins at opposite ends of the manor.  There is a cluster of orc-guards in front of the entrance to the northwest wing, and a trickle of orc traffic between there and the barracks, a little north-west of the manor.  There is a somewhat larger cluster of goblin-guards in front of the entrance to the southeast wing, and a cooresponing trickle of goblin traffic between there and the stables, a little to the south-east.

Ther terrain around the manor is rolling with great patches of grasses and weeds and scrub growing all over.  A depression, some sort of little ditch or break in the ground, starts a few hundred feet southwest of the manor and runs almost to the southwest wing.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 1, 2003)

"Oh great.  We're going to have to go crawling in that ditch, aren't we?"


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 2, 2003)

*Reinert*

OOC:  Manzanita = Poto Knezer & most of my subsequent posts will be under this nic.

Since we are veiwing the manor from the "North door", then I assume we're looking at the South side of the manor.  Thus that ditch does seem like the best way in.  Are we all in agreement?  I'll lead the way by a bit.  The dirt will be good for you Cat, it might get your hair dark again."  

Reinert winks at the half elf.

OOC:  No offense intended to Cativo.  Reinert is a surly bastard (with a heart of gold), just like his real-life namesake, Kenneth Wayne Reinert, 1943 - 2002.  May he rest in peace.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 4, 2003)

*Reinert*

OOC:  Bump.  Hey.  Where's our DM?  I was enjoying this game.  Reinert's heading for the ravine to scout out the path to the manor.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 5, 2003)

I sniff dismissively, ignoring the plebian humour of my companions.

OOC: no offence taken.  Cattivo might be prickly, but I'm not


----------



## Emerald (Feb 5, 2003)

So, is it safe to assume you are all entering the depression and creeping in the mud to the manor?  What is you marching, or rather crawling, order?

OOC:  sorry about the silence, life with a one year old can be exhausting


----------



## Emerald (Feb 5, 2003)

DELETED DUPLICATE POST


----------



## Krug (Feb 5, 2003)

Emerald said:
			
		

> *So, is it safe to assume you are all entering the depression and creeping in the mud to the manor?  What is you marching, or rather crawling, order?
> 
> OOC:  sorry about the silence, life with a one year old can be exhausting  *




I think the rogue should crawl first, then I should follow behind. The Cleric after that and what's left at the back. 

OOC: i understand. My bro has a 9 month old. cute little bugger though.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 5, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert has already started out in the lead, carrying his short bow in his hand.  

OOC:  I know.  I have a 3 yr old & a 15 month old.  I often type w/one in my lap.  This is why I rarely put in a lengthy post.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 5, 2003)

You creep along slowly.  When you are about half way to the western wall of the manor you notice one of the Orc guards heading toward the depression.  He seems to be mildly curious but not alarmed.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 5, 2003)

I crawl more slowly than the others, fastidiously placing my hands with as much care as possible to minimise the amount of dirt I get on them.

Consequently, by the time this happens, I am way, way at the back 

I stop and drop prone, cradling my crossbow in my arms.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 6, 2003)

*Reinert*

I also stop crawling & attempt to hide.  Then I glance up.  Approximately how far away is the orc in question?  About how many & how far are the others.


----------



## Krug (Feb 6, 2003)

_How dark is the depression? Can we hide in it? _

Jarrad prepares to backtrack quickly through the tunnel if need be...


----------



## Emerald (Feb 7, 2003)

You all try to hide.  The Orc looks around for a minute or so and then turns around and walks back to his post.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 7, 2003)

I wait until I am _absolutely_ sure he is not coming back, and then I squirm toward the manor as fast as I can, no longer worrying about getting dirt on my clothes when the alternative is blood!


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 7, 2003)

*Reinert*

To the manor we go...


----------



## Krug (Feb 7, 2003)

Jarrad whispers, "Now I know what earthworms feel like!"


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 8, 2003)

(I'm ready to move on. Through the trench and all that, even if it may be trapped.)


----------



## Emerald (Feb 8, 2003)

The depression ends at the base of the wall.  Who ever is in front will notice that while all of the windows have heavy iron bars on them, the window above the depression (created by runoff from the roof of the manor) is very rusty and only hanging on by one corner.


----------



## Krug (Feb 8, 2003)

Jarrad will try to break the window off in order to gain access to the manor.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 8, 2003)

Jarrad: You tug at the bars and they fall off very easily.  You are now standing before a closed glass window.


----------



## Krug (Feb 8, 2003)

Emerald said:
			
		

> *Jarrad: You tug at the bars and they fall off very easily.  You are now standing before a closed glass window. *




Jarrad will see if there's a way to push the window forward to open it. I presume it's big enough to fit a person through?


----------



## Capellan (Feb 8, 2003)

I spend this time in catching up with the others, muttering imprecations all the way.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 8, 2003)

*Reinert*

Perhaps we can pry the window open w/our daggers.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 8, 2003)

It only takes a couple of minutes of prying to successfully open the window.  It is large enough for any of you to wiggle through.


----------



## Krug (Feb 8, 2003)

"All right dwarves first!" says Jazzad. He will help the rest through the window and go in last.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 9, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert will do spot & listen checks before entering.  What's in there?


----------



## Capellan (Feb 9, 2003)

"Does it matter what's inside?  We already know what's out here, and it's bad enough.  Dead is dead.  At least inside there may be a way off this stinking rock."


----------



## Emerald (Feb 9, 2003)

You hear nothing comming from the room.  Assuming you all enter, you find yourself standing in a 20 x 30 foot room, that appear to at one time have been a dormitory for servents.  There are broken cots and storage chests littering the room.  There is one door on the eastern wall.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 9, 2003)

Well, I don't know about the rest of them, but I'm going in.

Once inside, I clean myself off as best I can, then point at the door in the east wall.

"_Now_ would be a good time to listen at doors." I whisper.


----------



## Krug (Feb 9, 2003)

Jarrad gets in and looks around. "This wouldn't make such a bad place to stay in, if we got rid of the orcs and goblins first!"


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 10, 2003)

*Reinert*

"I like a roof over my head, in fact, the more the better."

Reinert will approach the door & listen.  Assuming no sounds, he will examine for traps & opening mechanism.  Assuming nothing special, he will step back & say to Jarred,

"I think you're best capable of leading at thie point"


----------



## Emerald (Feb 10, 2003)

Reinert: You hear nothing, there are no traps, and the opening mechanism is a door knob which is unlocked.


----------



## Krug (Feb 10, 2003)

Jarrad will follow behind Reinert, sword ready.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 10, 2003)

I'll take the rear and make sure Cid doesn't wander off.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 10, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *I'll take the rear and make sure Cid doesn't wander off. *



"Lost in mind is one thing, lost in body is another."


----------



## Emerald (Feb 11, 2003)

You open the door and enter a long corridor.  It is 10 feet wide and approx. 160 feet long.  The door you came through is halfway down.  There is a door at either end (north and south).  There are 9 doors on either side of the corridor.  Some are open some are closed, none are locked, you hear no sounds in the wing.  If you chose to search each room, you will soon realize that this is the servents quarters wing.  All the rooms have been ransacked and you find nothing of value.


----------



## Krug (Feb 11, 2003)

"So north.. or south?" says Jarrad. "I vote for north. Hopefully we'll find some real food somewhere soon."


----------



## Capellan (Feb 11, 2003)

"North.  It's the direction we've been heading in, so far.  May as well continue with it."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 11, 2003)

"Hrm... yes, we should definitely head North in the long run, but if we want to watch our backs, we should send someone to scout the southern path, then report back to us, that way we keep our ends covered."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 11, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Yeah, alright, you go ahead Professor.  It's dangerous scouting around.  Ah, well, the dwarf is always the one who bares the main weight of danger & risk...."  He continues mumbling in this line as he heads to the south door for the usual routine. (listen, check...)


----------



## Krug (Feb 11, 2003)

Jarrad follows behind the dwarf. "And what if someone comes from the north? We're back where we started!" He goes wherever the dwarf goes.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 12, 2003)

Reinert: You proceed to the south door.  The door is unlocked,  you hear the sound of wind blowing, and are pretty certain that the door leads outside the manor.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 12, 2003)

"Can we go north, now?  If that's OK with you, Cid?"


OOC: Cattivo's such a bitch


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 12, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *"Can we go north, now?  If that's OK with you, Cid?"
> 
> 
> OOC: Cattivo's such a bitch  *



"No complaints."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 12, 2003)

Reinert will check out the North door.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 14, 2003)

You listen at the northern door and hear nothing, it is unlocked.  Assuming you open the door you will find yourselves at the corner of a hallway that goes north from you and east from you.  The hallway proceeds North 170 feet and ends in a door.  There are 4 single doors on the western side, and 1 double and 1 single door on the eastern side.  The hallway proceeds East 170 feet and then turns north.  There are 3 double doors on the north side and 4 double and 2 single (you came through one of the single doors) doors on the south side.  The corridor is lined with dusty, cracked wood panels and tattered cloth that appears to have once been tapestries and drapes.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 14, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Any idea which general direction we should be heading?  We just want to get down to the basement, I guess.  I'm inclined to head East & check the first door on the South side we come to.  If there are no more doors that direction, I want to know what's up that hallway where it turns north."


----------



## Capellan (Feb 14, 2003)

"This place is _huge_.  Of course, the acoustics are terrible." I shrug my shoulders, "I think the best thing to do is pick a direction - east is fine by me - and listen at each door as we go.  We don't have to go into the rooms, but I think it would be a good idea to know which are occupied and which are not.  It'd be helpful if we end up needing to hide.  We don't want to bring all the orcs and goblins down on us if we can help it."


----------



## Krug (Feb 14, 2003)

"I'm fine with east as well," says Jarrad.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 15, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert mumbles something in agreement & starts creaping East, listening to the doors as he goes.  He keeps his short bow in hand.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 15, 2003)

You listen to the first set of double doors down the east hallway on the south side.  You do not hear anything.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 15, 2003)

*Reinert*

"A double door.  What if there's weapons & treasure in there?"

Unable to overcome his curiousity, Reinert checks for traps & tries to open the door.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 15, 2003)

As you begin checking the door for traps, a party of 4 Orcs turns the corner from the NW wing of the manor, practically simultaniously a party of 3 goblins turns the corner from the SE corner.  The orcs are approx. 50 feet away, the goblins are 120 feet way.  Both parties immediately brandish their weapons.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 15, 2003)

"In the room.  Now!"

Maybe they'll kill one another if we get out of the way ...


----------



## Krug (Feb 15, 2003)

Jarrad rushes in and shuts the door. "Let 'em kill each other!" he says.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 15, 2003)

Cid follows through as well, "Aye."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 15, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Let me at them" Reinert growls, although he goes with the flow as Jarred pushes into the room & conveniently finds himself separated form the door by the muscular mercenary.  He make no particular effort to get back out.  He glances around their new location.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 16, 2003)

You enter a 20 x 30 foot room.  This is a chapel dedicated to the goddess, easily recognized by the plastered walls and pertinent frescoes, just like those the you found at the temple.  There are wooden benches here, mostly in good shape.  There has been some careful prying and searching, but the chapel has not been outraged as the temple was.  There is a raised dias on the southern end of the room.  On the dias is an altar and a stature of the goddess holding a key.


----------



## Krug (Feb 16, 2003)

"Well the key must open something," says Jarrad. "however, it might be trapped..."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 16, 2003)

*Reinert*

"I suspect those Orcs will pursue us before they do the goblins.  We must be prepared for them to attempt to enter this room.  I think I'll have a shot at that key, though, while we're waiting."

Reinert keeps his nocked bow in hand as he approaches the statue.  

How high is the key held?  Does the key appear to be made of metal, or something other that what the rest of the statue is made of?  Does it appear that the key could be removed w/o damaging the statue?


----------



## Capellan (Feb 16, 2003)

I crouch behind one of the benches, aiming my crossbow at the door.  I'll shoot anything that comes in.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 17, 2003)

*Reinert*

Are we able to knock over the benches to provide greater cover?  Do we hear sounds of combat outside the doors?


----------



## Emerald (Feb 17, 2003)

You can knock over the benches to provide cover.  There is the sounds of combat outside the door.  After a minute or two the sounds die down and all is quiet outside.  (Let me know if you wanted to do something during the battle besides wait for it to end)


----------



## Krug (Feb 17, 2003)

_I think we'll just wait for it to end._

Cautiously, Jarrad opens the door and looks out.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 17, 2003)

_Waiting for it to end was the whole point of coming in here, so we definitely do that _

I cover Jarred as he opens the door, entertaining idle fantasies of clipping his ear with a crossbow bolt.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: Reinert*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> How high is the key held?  Does the key appear to be made of metal, or something other that what the rest of the statue is made of?  Does it appear that the key could be removed w/o damaging the statue? [/B]




Reinert is still interested in the key.  Is it getable?  He was looking into that as the fight progressed outside.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 17, 2003)

Reinert: After inspecting the key you think it may be a trigger for some sort of device or mechenism.  

Jarrad: As you open the door you see one injured orc disappering to the north around the corner to the left.  In the hallway are the dead bodies of 3 goblins and 3 orcs.


----------



## Krug (Feb 17, 2003)

Jarrad charges at the injured orc and attacks him with his longsword.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 17, 2003)

"Lunatic."

I watch Jarrad go, then shrug and turn to Reinert.

"Find anything interesting?  I only ask because I figure we have about 2 minutes before he brings an entire tribe of orcs down on our head."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 18, 2003)

_"Oh my... this is rather horrible. May the sun guide us on the path we take..."_

Cid states his prayer, and proceeds to observe the injured orc and the charging ally.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 18, 2003)

"Hey Cid, do you think the goddess would mind if I try to take this key?  It might open a secret door.  She's going to blow this whole island up anyway isn't she?  I reckon I'll wait for Jarred to get back before I tinker with it.  My legs are too short to catch them anyway."


----------



## Krug (Feb 18, 2003)

If Jarrad sees that said orc is at the tail end of a battalion, he will run back to the door.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 18, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> *"Hey Cid, do you think the goddess would mind if I try to take this key?  It might open a secret door.  She's going to blow this whole island up anyway isn't she?  I reckon I'll wait for Jarred to get back before I tinker with it.  My legs are too short to catch them anyway." *



"Well, the goddess isn't my own patron, so I do not have any knowledge of the matter. I wouldn't risk offending her. To sum it up quickly, I wouldn't do it myself, but I won't outright tell you not to do it. It's strange that nothing else has touched it yet... if that means anything to you."


----------



## Capellan (Feb 18, 2003)

"Take it.  For all we know it may be the key for the only door out of here.  We can't afford to leave it, and we can't be in any worse trouble by taking it."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 18, 2003)

Reinert will attempt to remove the key from the statue.  As he does so he says a soft prayer, hopefully inaudible to the rest of the party, asking the goddess her forgiveness for this descrecration by a greedy@heart dwarf.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 18, 2003)

Reinert: When you go to take the key, instead of the key coming out the whole hand moves forward, there is a VERY VERY LOUD sound and the statue moves aside to reveal a passageway down.  

Jarrad: You see the Orc disapear through the northern door and hear him talking to the Orc gaurds.  Then you hear a very loud scraping sound from the way you came.


----------



## Krug (Feb 18, 2003)

Jarrad mutters to himself, then steps back into the room he came out of.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 18, 2003)

"Let's go in ... it might lead somewhere useful, and it is probably safer than being up here with all these orcs."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 18, 2003)

*Reinert*

"I'll check it out w/my darkvision.  Does anyone else have torches for you guys?  & perhaps you could attempt to bar the door w/those benchs."

Reinert slings his bow over his back & lifts his club w/both hands.  Then he enters the passageway, quietly, attempting to spot & listen.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 18, 2003)

The passage way goes for 10 feet and ends in a vertical shaft down 2 feet wide and 2 feet long.  Small steel staples act as rungs for decending. 

From outside the door to the chapel you hear the pounding of lots of feet and screaming.  There appears to be a disagreement between the Orcs and the Goblins who in entitled to investigate the noise.  You also hear the sounds of fights where some the Orcs and Goblins have decide to simply fight each other.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 18, 2003)

*Reinert*

Is it dark down there?  Reinert will attempt to climb down the "ladder".  It would be a tight squeeze.  Perhaps his escape artist skill would help.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 18, 2003)

"Jarrad, can you move benches in front of the doors?  Cid, can you make light with your magic?"

In the mean time, I will see if I can cobble together some form of torch, though I am not sure how we will light it.


----------



## Krug (Feb 18, 2003)

Jarrad does as told. 
He will look down the shaft. "Perhaps we should throw a dwa.. I mean a rock down to see how deep it is."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 18, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *"Jarrad, can you move benches in front of the doors?  Cid, can you make light with your magic?"
> 
> In the mean time, I will see if I can cobble together some form of torch, though I am not sure how we will light it. *



"Um... no, I don't think so. I didn't come very well prepared. My normal rural southern life isn't one of harships, and I'm mal-adjusted."


----------



## Emerald (Feb 20, 2003)

Anyone who wishes to decend can with minimal problems.  When you reach the bottom you see the following:

You're in a dank chamber with rough stone walls and a damp, oppressive atmosphere.  This large chamber seems to have been partitioned off into three storerooms, each piled high with crates and jars; each storage area is about 20 feet broad and 40 feet deep, and the areas are spearated from one another by walls of red brick.  

To the south, a low shaft leads deeper into the catacombs.  You hear the clanging of Orc feet on the rungs of the ladder above you.  To the left of the shaft is a lever that is marked "Pull in Emergancy"


----------



## Capellan (Feb 20, 2003)

Well, this definitely qualifies.

I pull the lever.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 20, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Can't some of you fancy musicians make light yourself?  Or are you maladjusted as well... I should have guessed."

Reinert backs away from the ladder & prepares his bow in case some orcs come down.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 20, 2003)

Once the lever is pulled, a tremendois crash resounds from overhead and the sounds of decent change momentarily to screams, and then to silence.  Then a tremendous cloud of dust rushes out of the shaft and a hail of medium to large rocks crashes to the bottom of the shaft.  Finally, a solemn silence descends over the chamber.  There is no noise except for the distant drip of water and a faint scurring.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 20, 2003)

Cid: What in all the darkness resounding was that? By the light of the sun itself, what have we done?


Cid seems a bit frustrated with this scene, he suspects things of untold horror could be down here. "Are you thinking what I'm thinking? You pull a lever, and next thing you know there's screaming and falling rocks? This does not bode well... not well at all. I think we've just sealed ourselves in as well... oh my... oh my oh my oh my oh my..."

Cid takes it upon himself to break down a bit for the orcs above, and the fact that he's now trapped underground. He doesn't cry, he doesn't begin to rant and rave mindlessly, he just becomes very still and very quite, like everything around him...


----------



## Capellan (Feb 20, 2003)

"Not bad.  Killed the orcs _and_ made the lunatic shut up." I flick hair out of my eyes.

OOC: is there a light source of some kind down here?  Or are we standing in pitch darkness?


----------



## Emerald (Feb 20, 2003)

There are lit torches in sconces in the wall, you would guess they have been buring for a couple of days.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 20, 2003)

"Well.  We don't have much option.  Let's follow the tunnel."


----------



## Krug (Feb 20, 2003)

Jarrad nods and walks down the tunnel. He grins though, and wish he had the chance to pull the lever.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 21, 2003)

Reinert slaps Cid on the back playfully.

"Come on Cid, this is just where we're supposed to be.  We're under the mannor & on our way home, buddy."

He pauses, uncertain why Cid would be upset.  The thought that someone would cry over a dead orc would never occur to him.  He sits down by Cid.

"Why don't you tell us more of your...er...religion.  I don't really get it.  The was/is thing.  The non-violence thing."

The instant Cid starts talking, Reinert interupts him.  "You know, I could really do with a drink & a smoke."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 21, 2003)

Cid doesn't speak yet, but he gets up, and continues to follow the group. He mumbles some somewhat incoherent prayers under his breath, over and over again. "Praising the light which brings us into the world, and takes us out of it in name of the good which is within every being in grand cycle and eternal prayer, never remembering the touch of god, but always desiring to once again be upheld in the eyes of the golden star itself."

Over and over again, mumbling, nearly silent, one prayer for each dead man, and some more because of the uncertain numbers of the dead...


----------



## Capellan (Feb 21, 2003)

I shake my head, shrug, and head down the tunnel.  I'll stay in last spot in the order.  This way, I can prod the lunatic along if he stops.  Also, I probably have the sharpest ears in the group, so I have the best chance of hearing anyone who might be following us.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 21, 2003)

As you get closer to the hallway leading south out of this room you notice a rotted tapestry hanging across the hallway.


----------



## Krug (Feb 21, 2003)

Jarrad goes over to examine the tapestry.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 21, 2003)

I keep my crossbow ready, and glance around.

"Someone had to light these torches ... we'd better be careful." I stop, then half-smile,  "The acoustics in here aren't bad."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 22, 2003)

Reinert will position himself a little behind Jarred & ready his shortbow.  He continues to speak softly to Cid.

" Seriously, you've got to tell us more about this faith of yours."


----------



## Emerald (Feb 22, 2003)

Jarrad: You examine the tapestry.  It is very old and very dirty.  You think it might have once had a battle scene on it but it is so filthy and tattered you can not tell for sure.  It is draped across the hallway in such a way that you will have to move it or take it down to be able to pass.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 22, 2003)

I get my crossbow ready and will cover whoever pulls the tapesty aside.


----------



## Krug (Feb 22, 2003)

Jarrad will try to move the tapestry after the dwarf checks for traps.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 22, 2003)

"Yeah, yeah.  The dwarves always do the dirty work, but the pay?  You're buying the brewski when we hit a town, Jarred."

Reinert will check around for traps, but quickly.  He also feels a certain rush.  Someone lit those torches recently....


----------



## Emerald (Feb 22, 2003)

Reinert: You find no traps.  

Jarrad: You move the tapestry to the side to allow passage, it falls from ceiling and lands in a heap on the floor.  

The corridor continues another 20 feet and you see another identical tapestry hung across the hallway.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 23, 2003)

"Rinse, lather, repeat?"


----------



## Krug (Feb 23, 2003)

Jarrad mutters towards the dwarf to check for traps again and moves that tapestry aside. He'll bring a torch near it.

He'll lift the tapestry to look ahead to see if there's YET another tapestry in the distance.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 23, 2003)

"This does seem like a setup for a trap, doesn't it."  mutters Reinert.  "Hey, Cat, do you want to go first?"

Reinert continues to search at & immediately after each tapestry.  He slings his short bow over his shoulder, & holds his club.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 25, 2003)

Reinert: You search for traps on the second tapistry and find none.  

Jarrad: You lift the tapistry.

A cascade of bricks come falling down from above.  Everyone attempts to jump out of the way. 

Jarrad: You fail and take 6 pts of damage. 

Reinert: You succeed and take no damage.

Cattivo: You succeed and take no damage

Cid: You fail and take 4 pts of damage.  

The bricks do not impede further progree down the cooridor.  The corridor continues another 10 feet and open out into another store room like the one before, a 60 x 60 room partitioned into three storage areas each 40 x20.  The corridor contiues south on the other side of the room.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 25, 2003)

"Hey, everyone OK?" asked Reinert.  When it seems there is no serious injury, "Jump & roll, " he says to Cid & Jarred.  "Like the muscian here.  I did check for traps, but hey, no one's perfect."  he continues more softly as he procees to search the storeroom quickly, "dwarves come closest, though."


----------



## Capellan (Feb 25, 2003)

"Let's give the store areas a quick check, then head on."

Mymood seems to have noticeably improved since we started spending all our time indoors.


----------



## Krug (Feb 25, 2003)

Jarrad gets up slowly. He looks accusingly at the dwarf, then goes quiet.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 25, 2003)

For those of you who give the storage areas a quick look over.  

The northern most 40 x 20 section is piled, front to back, with dirt-filled, rubbish-filled, and earth-filled crates.  

The middle section is identical to the first.

The southern most section is empty except for a circular, stone-lined well set into the floor and the bucket and apparatus erected above it.  

The hallway contiues south.  


.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 25, 2003)

If the winch and bucket appear to be in working order, I'll use the well to get some water.  I've been running around all day and we have few supplies, so a drink might not be a bad idea.  Dehydration does terrible things to my complexion.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 26, 2003)

There is no rope.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 26, 2003)

OOC:  Can Reinert see anything in there w/his darkvision?

Reinert leans over the side of the well & stares in.  If he can't see anything, he'll drop in a little rock.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 26, 2003)

Through various deductive reasoning activities you all determine the well is 40 feet deep and has water a the bottom.


----------



## Krug (Feb 26, 2003)

"Well...  I suggest we continue south," says Jarrad.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 26, 2003)

*REinert*

"Well, I agree with the big guy.  Let's go south.  But let's keep an eye out for rope.  THe further down we go, the better I'll feel."

Reinert will approach the South exit & listen/spot.

"perhaps I should scout ahead, since I can see in the dark & move quietly."  If they agree, he will head out.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 26, 2003)

"Hmmph.  We really could have used that water, but we don't have the time to waste, if our crazy friend can be believed."

I vote south as well.  Not like we have an option


----------



## Krug (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: REinert*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> *"Well, I agree with the big guy.  Let's go south.  But let's keep an eye out for rope.  THe further down we go, the better I'll feel."
> 
> Reinert will approach the South exit & listen/spot.
> 
> "perhaps I should scout ahead, since I can see in the dark & move quietly."  If they agree, he will head out. *




"No, if there be orcs around the corner, they'll make mincemeat of you before we can even get close. And you weren't too good at spotting that trap b'fore. Stick with us!" says Jarrad, almost fiercely.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 26, 2003)

"Sorry I was dazed for a bit, but I was thinking to myself."

"Oh, and I told you we could use these cloaks. It's not rope, but we can definitely make something strong enough to hold a few pounds of water."

Cid waits to see if everyone thinks his advice is plausible.

If they seem reasonable towards the idea, Cid will rip the cloaks in half so that he has two equal lengths, then knot them together (if someone can use ropes well, I assume they would offer to help with this), and we should be able to manage about 30 feet of length, minimum. I won't rip any more than necessary, but of course, since this isn't going to be exceptionally strong, we are only going to raise a half bucket of water per drop, so that we don't risk breaking the canvas.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 26, 2003)

Okay, you manage to bring up as much water as you are willing to spend time hauling.  

I have your marching as:
Reinert
Jarrad
Cattivo
Cid

Is this correct?


----------



## Capellan (Feb 26, 2003)

"I'll take the back, rather than Cid.  Don't want the cleric - such as he is - getting cut down from behind, after all."

OOC: I'm at the back as meat shield for the healer   Also, I have a decent listen check, so I might hear anyone coming up behind us.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 27, 2003)

*Reinert*

"If I'm not up ahead of you guys, then you should probably take the lead, big boy.  I'll go behind you w/my bow."


----------



## Emerald (Feb 27, 2003)

Reinert: You think the floor might be weak up ahead.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 27, 2003)

"OK - stop" Reinert whispers, holding up his hand.  He'll probe the floor ahead w/his club,  using both hands.  Does it seem hollow or give?  Is it all the way across the hall?


----------



## Krug (Feb 27, 2003)

Jarrad will take a drink from the bucket of water. He feels refreshed.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 27, 2003)

I stay on watch while Reinert does his 'thing'.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 27, 2003)

Reinert: After inspecting the area with your club you surmise that if anyone walked in the middle the floor would give way, but if you remained withing a couple of feet of the wall on either side you would be able to safely navigate the hallway.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 27, 2003)

"Oh, it's nothing, Jarred.  Go ahead down the hall."

If the fighter advances (or if he doesn't) Reinert stops him.  "OK - just a joke.  There appears to be a pit in the floor.  But if we walk carefully along the edge of the wall, we should be OK.  I'll go first."

As he carefully edges along the wall, he remarks.  "I feel so much better w/Cat back there, covering me w/his crossbow."


----------



## Capellan (Feb 27, 2003)

I ignore Reinert's foolish comments, as being beneath my attention.

OOC: nose firmly in the air


----------



## Emerald (Feb 28, 2003)

Assuming you all follow Reinert's suggestion, you all make it to the other side.  The hallway is approx. 100 feet long (the weak spot taking up 10 feet near the beginning).  There are two corridors to your left.  Both are 50 feet long.  The northern one has a door every 10 feet to the south, and the southern one has a door every 10 feet to the north.  The hallways are 40 feet apart.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 28, 2003)

"It's like a rabbit warren down here." I push my hair back from my eyes for the tenth time today, "Same plan as last time?  Check out each door in turn, starting with the closest corridor?"


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 28, 2003)

*Reinert*

"OK, Cat.  That's a good plan, but remember how I saved your ass last time because my good dwarven common sense caused me to open the double door & find that statue that got us away from the orcs."

"I'll start with the Northern corridor.  Make sure none of those tapestries sneak up behind us Cat."  Reinert winks at Jarred.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 28, 2003)

"I must agree that your ability to carry out my instructions has thus far proven quite satisfactory."


----------



## Krug (Feb 28, 2003)

Jarrad stands guard. "Pah... quickly Dwarf!" He didn't like the dwarf's wink.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 28, 2003)

Reinet: You open the first door down the northern corridor and quickly jump out of the way as a crossbow bolt wizes by you.  The room is 10 x 20 feet.  The crossbow was set up on a chair facing the door with a mechanism to go off when you opened the door.  There is a bed on one side with the dead body of a human on it.  In the back there is a desk and on the top of the desk is a stack of papers. 

OOC:  I will tell you what the paper says in the next post.  Motherhood calls.


----------



## Emerald (Feb 28, 2003)

The top paper is dated 3 days ago and read the following:

Well, I made.  Knew I would.  Haven't been down here in a while.

Remember the worst trip I ever had to make down here.  Right after them first pirates left, 60 years ago, I had to do right by my soverieng though.  I couldn't leave him lying up there, hacked up and stripped down.  Had to prepare him right and fine for the afterworld.  

So I hauled his body down here,  Hard work that was.  Dressed it in some clothes and goods that the pirates missed.  Laid it in a crypt near his son.  Hauled his queen's body down, laid it between her husband and her son.  That was grisly work.  I was sad.  Never been so sad since.

Himself had a ring, something he's found adventuring.  Made things happen, if you just wished for it.  But they'd got stabbed in the back before he got a chance to do any wishing.  

I took it off him and prayed that they'd never decay, they'd always be in one piece when it was time for the dead to rise up for the afterlife.  Knew I'd done right; it always seemed his eyes follwed me after that.  Year after year after that, he never decayed.  He's in as good shape now as he ever was, likely.  Don't know for sure, haven't been down there in a while.  Probably won't ever make it back down there.  Luckly, I have hidden the entrance real good.  Couldn't let anyone wander off with the Sea King's treasures and pretties.  Can't let anyone profane the tomb of this son.  What kind o'servant would I be if I let that happen?

Those damn goblins, must have poisened blades, because this wound should not be bothering me so.  I am so tired.  Maybe if I just laid down a while I would feel better.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 28, 2003)

OOC:  What type of crossow is it?  Are there more bolts?

Reinert will search the room & the body after reading the note.  Treasure of the sea king, eh?  That would be a nice thing to take home after being seized by slavers.  Make the whole thing worthwhile, almost.


----------



## Krug (Feb 28, 2003)

Jarrad suddenly becomes VERY INTERESTED.

"Hmm.. treasures. It must be near. Since he wrote this and then died, his body can't be too far away." Jarrad sniffs the air. _Whole place smells like a rotting corpse anyhow._


----------



## Capellan (Mar 1, 2003)

"May as well get something out of this miserable island." I sniff.


----------



## Emerald (Mar 1, 2003)

Reinert: The crossbow is very, very old and not is very good condition, you feel it would not cause as much damage as it once would have.  There are no more bolts in the room.  You find nothing else of intest in the room.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 1, 2003)

Reinert glances through the rest of the stack of papers.  Is there anything else interesting in there?

"Perhaps you should hold onto this note, Cat, along with the rest of the ship logs you're holding.  in any case, there doesn't seem to be anything else interesting in here.  Let's keep moving.  I do think we deserve the treasure more than those goblins.  As long as we're underground, we'll probably be safe from any storm that Goddess sends down.  Let's keep searching.  Maybe we'll get lucky."

If the party concurs, Reinert will head out & check the next door.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 1, 2003)

"We have little option but to press on.  And at least down here we are out of the weather."


----------



## Krug (Mar 1, 2003)

Jarrad nods his head. "But lets be more careful this time!" he says.


----------



## Emerald (Mar 1, 2003)

Reinert: There is nothing else of interest in the stack, there is mostly journal entries talking about the drugery of being the only person alive on this desolate island.  The older papers, date 59 years ago, talk about hope at being rescured, as the papers get more recent there are fewer and fewer of them and they are very pessimistic.  He assumed he would die here, alone.  

You continue checking doors and you find 10 x 20 foot rooms behind all the door, set up exactly like the first one, except there is no traps and no dead bodies.  No one has touched these rooms in a very long time.

Cid: You head a scratching and digging sound.  It sound like the Orcs or Goblins are attempting to remove the rumble and dig into the tunnel down here.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 2, 2003)

*Reinert*

"OK.  All these northern doors are duds.  Let's head South."


----------



## Emerald (Mar 2, 2003)

There is no more south.  You have explored all the obvious routes.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 2, 2003)

*Reinert*

"OK.  There's at least one path we haven't explored.  The pit.  Let's get this dead guy & toss him into the pit.  Then I'll climb down there & check it out.  Maybe there's a secret door down there or something."

"Otherwise, maybe I'll try to climb down the well.  Yuck.  We need to keep moving though before those orcs dig their way in."


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 2, 2003)

Cid shivers at the thoughts of a person's body being treated like such in it's death, but accepts the need as justified, sadly sadly justified.

He turns his head over to the group, "They are coming. They are all coming. They are going to kill us, if we don't hurry. We need to hurry. They are coming. We must hurry."

He rambles into something more silent, and waits for the horrible proposition that has been made to complete it's ramifications. He then encourages the group once again, "We must hurry, those who want us killed our digging thier way out of the rubble we came from. If we leave now, we would be much better off. And as for triggering that wretched trap, I do not condone the use of bodies in such a way, but I will tolerate it given the concern of the times. I assume we cannot reset such a trap, but it would have aided us to have left it for the villainous and mob-like pursuers we have recruited. Please, concern yourself not with things of value, as the gods make sure that we divine races are shielded from the need for that which we cannot have. Make haste, make haste!"

Cid seems ready to run down the halls, away from the threats of so many non-believers. He sure as hell would love to try convincing them all of his beliefs, but he's crazy, not naive.


----------



## Krug (Mar 2, 2003)

Jarrad scowls at the priest. "Does he ever shut up?"

He helps pick up the body and moves it to the well. He'll toss it down and see what happens.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 2, 2003)

"I'll keep watch."

I let the others manhandle the corpse into the pit: no way I'm touching it.


----------



## Emerald (Mar 2, 2003)

You toss the body on the crumbling floor.  It sits there a minute and then the floor colapses.  The body falls 40 feet and splashes in the water.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 2, 2003)

"Oh, God."  Mutters Reinert.  "Perhaps we should try the well. Maybe I could climb down there.  But yuck.  I hate water.  Not proper dwarven terratory."

Does there seem to be an underground river down there?  Or just a pit with a pool of water at the bottom?  Have we then exaughted all doors?  Does there appear to be no other way out of here?


----------



## Capellan (Mar 2, 2003)

"We could tie Cid's cloack-rope to you.  It won't help in the slightest, but it might give you a false sense of security."


----------



## Emerald (Mar 3, 2003)

Reinert: You listen and hear a loud rushing of water from in the well, it sounds like there is an underground river.  

You have gone through all of the doors and there is no apparent way out of here.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 3, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Cid, do you remember anything else about that dream of yours?  Did she say anything about how we get to the underground tunnel leading out of here?"

"The note that guy left says he hid the entrance to the crypt really well.  So there may be a secret door somewhere.  My best guess, though, at this point, would be to go back to the well.  Did we look up where the bricks fell when we moved that second tapestry?  Maybe there's something up there.  Otherwise, perhaps I could climb down into that well & hopefully climb back out again, if I don't find anything.  Does anyone else have any ideas?"


----------



## Capellan (Mar 3, 2003)

"I suggest we split up to save some time.  Jarrad can look where the bricks fell, I'll check for secret doors, and you can climb down the well and take a look.  I'm not sure what the loon will do, so I wouldn't plan on anything from him."  I glance around, "I think the well or the pit are going to be our best options."


----------



## Emerald (Mar 3, 2003)

At this point I need to know EXACTLY what each of you are doing

Cattivo: If you are going to look for secret door, where are you going to look and in what order.  There are 5 storage areas (A,B,C,D,E), the room with the well, and you can tell pretty easily there are only two smaller apartments on the end have unaccounted walls (1,2), and the walls of the hallway, of course.  

Reinert: Are you climbing into the well, how are you going about it?  

Jarrad & Cid: What are you doing?


----------



## Capellan (Mar 3, 2003)

I start with the small apartments (1, then 2), followed by the storerooms (A through E).  After that, I'll look in the room with the well, and check up on how Reinert is doing.

I'll leave the hallway to Jarrad.


----------



## Krug (Mar 3, 2003)

Jarrad will check on the hallway.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm trying to encourage Reinert to NOT go down the well till we are more sure of his personal safety. Of course, he's apparantly ignored my rantings so, hey, "Why not?"



> "Cid, do you remember anything else about that dream of yours? Did she say anything about how we get to the underground tunnel leading out of here?"




"Really, and I mean really, the more I wait, the more the dream drifts from memory... but I tell you this, the sounds of the ocean come to mind. What this means is nothing to me. I don't think we can 'let' Reinert go down there like that until we know we have a way to get him back out! Once he gets wet, how's he going to climb out!?!"


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 4, 2003)

*Reinert*

Reinert is impressed with Cid.  "Thanks for your concern, buddy.  It is a little crazy to climb down in a well like that.  You know, dwarves aren't the best climbers, short arms, you know.  But I'll try.  Maybe you can stick with me.  You can tie those cloaks around my belt.  Hmmm.  Not that that would be able to pull me up.  Let me at least look down there w/my darkvision & see if I can see anything.  I think I tried that before, but let me at least check it again.  Want to come?  I don't know what else to do except help Cat check for secret doors."


----------



## Emerald (Mar 4, 2003)

I am going to do the searching in increments in case someone wants to change there mind, do something else, or look at something more closely.  I will be having you search 100 feet of wall per post.  If I do not hear  from you, I will assume you all continue with what you were doing.

Cattivo: You search the 1st apartment and find nothng.  You search the 2nd apartment and find nothing.  When you go up to storeroom A, you are hear the crashing and digging from above.  It sounds as if they have managed to dig about halfway down.  In order to search the storerooms you will need to move the large crates of dirt first. Assuming you take the time to do that you locate nothing in Storeroom A.

Reinert: You stare into the well again.  It is made of roughly carved stone, it goes down appox. 40 feet, has appox. 1 foot of clearence of a very fast moving river.  You could feel the pull of the river when you sent the bucket down to get water.  You do not see anything of interest. If you are going to search for secret door where are you starting your search?

Jarrad: You begin searching the hallway.  Are you starting at the north near the cave-in or in the south near the apartments?


----------



## Capellan (Mar 4, 2003)

I take one look at the crates of dirt and decide that a cursory inspection is all that is required in the five storerooms.

No way am I moving all that stuff and getting covered in dirt and sweat.  I'm a musician, not a labourer!

After I'm done, I'll go check on Reinert.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 4, 2003)

*Reinert*

Does this seem to be the same river as flows under the pit?  How much clearence was there if we descended from the pit?  I"ll go back & check if necessary.

"perhaps the river is the way out.  But that's probably last resort."  I'll start helping the others check for secret doors.


----------



## Krug (Mar 4, 2003)

South near the apartments.


----------



## Emerald (Mar 5, 2003)

Reinert: Where are you searching for secret doors and how are you going about it (ie, if you are searching the storerooms are you moving the crates or just giving it a  preliminary search)

Jarrad: You still do not find anything

Cattivo: You think you hear a scuttling in storeroom C.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 5, 2003)

Reinert will search thoroughly.  He'll move crates & dig in dirt.  He'll start in any apartments that haven't already been searched.  He'll move furniture & pick at the bricks in the wall.  He'll examine the ceilings & floor.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 5, 2003)

When I hear the scuttling, I back out of the room and call for the others.

"There's something in here.  Could just be rats; could be dangerous.  Either way, it might have a route in and out that we don't know about."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 6, 2003)

"Good ears, Cat."  Reinert will enter storeroom C,  armed w/his club.  He'll try to listen for the source of the noise, then cautiously find it.


----------



## Krug (Mar 6, 2003)

Jarrad runs over, sword ready.


----------



## Emerald (Mar 7, 2003)

3 giant rats scurry out from behind the crates and attack the party.

Initiative: 
Jarrad
Reinert
Cid
Cattivo 
Rats


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 7, 2003)

"Sh*t" shouts Reinert.  He'll use his 5 foot move upon his turn to make sure the others can move in for attack or to put his back against a wall or crate or just to move in to attack.  He will attack a rat with his club. +2 (1d6)+3


----------



## Capellan (Mar 7, 2003)

If by the time it gets to my initiative there is a rat not engaged in melee, I will shoot it with the crossbow.

If I can't safely shoot a rat, I'll draw my dagger and get ready to defend myself.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 7, 2003)

"I hope no-person is harmed! What wretched Vermin!"

Cid, knowing full well that he cannot sustain any form of attack will attempt to do the best possible thing he can. He thinks to himself, 'aid an attack, or properly defend myself'... then he ponders, 'I'm in soo much trouble...'

(Emerald, if you would like a grid done, I can do such as a favor anytime. I'm not sure how complex this room is, so it's hard for me to figure out what I want to do.)

Cid is going to delay his initiative so he can go first next round, so he at least has the 'option' to use aid another to increase their chance to hit the creatures.


----------



## Emerald (Mar 7, 2003)

Jarrad: You attack one of the rats with your longsword. You hit the rat killing it, You cleave the next rat killing it.

Reinert: You attack the remaining rat killing it. 

Cid: The room is 20 x 40 with an open wall to the west which attaches to the hallway.  The room is filled with boxes.  The rats came out from behind the boxes.

Cattivo: There is no rat in view to attack.

Rats: 2 more rats scurry out from behind the boxes.  One attacks Cattivo and bites him for 2 pts.
The other rat attacks Reinert criticaling him for 2pts.


----------



## Krug (Mar 7, 2003)

Jarrad goes after another rat. "Can we get out of here? There may be thousands of them! And I think they might not have eaten for a bit! Do we have a torch or fire?"


----------



## Capellan (Mar 7, 2003)

"Filthy, dirty, godsforaken little vermin!"

I stab at the rat with my dagger.

OOC: I probably have the lowest attack bonus - 0 - so if Cid is going to aid another, I'd like it to be me  )


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 7, 2003)

OOC:  there's no door on this room then, eh?  Are there flamable materials within.

Reinert will continue to kill rats to the best of his meager ability at this point.


----------



## Emerald (Mar 7, 2003)

Jarrad: You hit another rat killing it and cleave another killing it.

There are no more rats.

You hear from the cave-in that the Orcs have made it about 3/4 of the way through the rubble.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 7, 2003)

"I think we should check behind those boxes.  Maybe there is something there."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 8, 2003)

*Reinert*

"I'll search.  Cid, perhaps you could see if you could figure out any way to create another barrier against the orcs, or at least some cover for us if we have to fight them."


----------



## Emerald (Mar 8, 2003)

Reinert: You search the storeroom.  It takes a while but you manage to move all the boxes of dirt and in the very back you find a secret door.


----------



## Krug (Mar 8, 2003)

Jarrad uncovers the boxes desperately. "Damn it! There must be another way out of here!" He says, becoming increasingly frustrated.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 8, 2003)

"Bingo!  I found a door here, guys!"

Reinert will see if he can figure out a way to make it open other than by smashing it.  "It would be nice if we could close it behind us to keep the orcs off our tail."


----------



## Emerald (Mar 8, 2003)

After quite a bit more searching you manage to find a small button near the floor hidden very well between to bricks hidden behind several boxes.  

You begin to hear Orc voices quite clearly.


----------



## Krug (Mar 8, 2003)

"Press it! Presss it!" says Jarrad.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 8, 2003)

Reinert presses the button.  "I was actually looking forward to killing some of those orcs.  I suspect we'll still have a chance at that."


----------



## Capellan (Mar 9, 2003)

I sigh, then whisper,

"Less talking.  More leaving.  Jarrad, if there's time, see if you can drag some of those boxes back to screen the door, so it won't be seen at first glance."


----------



## Emerald (Mar 9, 2003)

The secret door swings open silently.  

You hear the sounds of Orc feet on the hallway floor.  They must have broken threw.  But you can't see any yet.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 9, 2003)

"Let's hurry... I don't know what else to say, the adreneline is preventing me from being wise, ya know..."


----------



## Krug (Mar 9, 2003)

Jarrad shoves the others through, goes into the secret door and will try to close it. "Hurry up and keep quiet!" he says.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 9, 2003)

I scurry through the door as soon as is it open.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 9, 2003)

"I'm going to kill those orcs," Reinert says quietly.  Conviently once again, though, Jarred is between him & the door.  "Oh well" he mutters & turns to examine their new surroundings.


----------



## Emerald (Mar 9, 2003)

You all get through the door. 

Jarrad: As you close the door, you see 3 Orcs round the corner.  They do not seem to have noticed you.  

The door closes as you all are engulfed in darkness.  

Reinert: Since you have dark vision you can make out that you are in a 10 feet wide passageway leading east and down.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 9, 2003)

_We really should have taken one of those torches._

I speak in a low whisper,

"Does anyone have a light?  If not, we'll have to all join hands and let the dwarf lead the way."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 10, 2003)

*Reinert*

Does there appear to be any way to secure the door?  Any rubble to block it, or at least make noise if it were opened?

Reinert whispers. "We're in a passageway heading east & down.  Don't hold my hand, not the half-elf at least.  Just gently touch my back as we walk.  I want both hands free for my club."

He'll start slowly down the hall, once everyone's ready to follow.


----------



## Krug (Mar 10, 2003)

Jarrad curses and follows behind. If he finds anything small, he'll try to block the door.


----------



## Emerald (Mar 10, 2003)

You all follow the passageway.  It continues in a easterly course for a approx. 25 feet and then turns south east.  It runs southeast for approx. 450 feet.  The corridor levels out by the turn and about 1/4 of the way southeast begins climbing.  When you reach the end you have gained approx. 30 feet from when you entered.  At the end it opens in to a very large square chamber:

The chamber is 70 x 70 feet.  There are three crypts on the east wall, each 20 x 30 feet with one wall open to the room you are in.  The northern most is empty, the other two each contain one well preserved corpse.  Where there looks like there should be a fourth crypt, to the south of the others, there is only a bricked off section of wall.  

Reinert: You notice that at the south end of the chamber an artifical wall erected within an artificially-widened opening.  

Cattivo: You notice a lever on the south wall.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 10, 2003)

I walk over to the lever and check if there is any handy label on this one, like there was on the last.

"Hey, dwarf.  Any idea what this does?"


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 10, 2003)

Reinert will examine the artificially erected wall in the South.  Is there a light source here?

To Cativo: "Yeah, it releases a flood of beer.  Give it a jerk, will ya?"


----------



## Emerald (Mar 10, 2003)

There is a glowing stone in the center of the ceiling, giving of a gentle glow.  There is no sign on the lever.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 10, 2003)

OOC:  How high is the ceiling?  If oneof us stood on someone else's shoudlers, could he reach high enough to try and prise that glowing stone free?


----------



## Emerald (Mar 10, 2003)

The ceiling is 15 feet high.  If you are going to try and pry the stone out tell me exactly how you are going to go about it?


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 10, 2003)

Does Reinert find anything on the artificial south wall?  Does it look like there is a hidden door there?

"Let's wait & check out those crypts together.  You can handle those undead spookies, can't you Cid?"


----------



## Krug (Mar 10, 2003)

Jarrad tenses. "The corpse... is spooky," he says. He grips his sword hard and follows his companions closely.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 11, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> *Does Reinert find anything on the artificial south wall?  Does it look like there is a hidden door there?
> 
> "Let's wait & check out those crypts together.  You can handle those undead spookies, can't you Cid?" *



Cid smirks a bit, "That is one battle that I would never shy away from. With Ra-Pelor behind me, I feel compelled to face such horrors whenever and wherever I must."


----------



## Emerald (Mar 13, 2003)

OOC: Since no one has posted otherwise I am going to assume you all go over to the crypts.

When you are 30 feet from the crypts, the corpses in each crypt get up and move toward you. 

Initiative: 
Zombies
Cid
Reinert
Jarrad
Cattivo


----------



## Capellan (Mar 13, 2003)

OOC: the _Zombies_ won initiative?  Man, we suck.

On my action, I will move back 30' and look for a clear shot with my crossbow.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 13, 2003)

_OOC:_I have to say, that's probably the most backwords initiative could possibly have gone...

Cid, on his round, prepares himself...

Movement Action: Cid moves so that all zombies are within 60 feet, but as far away as possible given my movement...

Standard Action: Using a normal turn undead attempt, I'll save my greater turning...

_OOC:_And Emerald, can you please re-send me a copy of cid's stats if you still have it, please? I don't know which one of my 'generic clerics' he is anymore... and I've got more than 10.

"Prepare thineselves for oblivion, creations of foul sorcery! Light will purge you, and burn the vile corruption which has been laid upon your twisted souls! And this light will purify you, and bring you grace and peace in the afterlife... may the corruption inside you flee from the very energy of the Light!"


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 13, 2003)

Reinert will observe the Zombie's reactions to Cid's invocation.  If they all turn, he will pull out his shortbow & start shooting them.  If they continue to advance, he'll advance on one on the edge (so as not to leave himself flanked) & attack with his club.

"Nice speech, Cid." he mutters.


----------



## Krug (Mar 13, 2003)

Jarrad draws his longsword and will strike at the nearest zombie. "Time that you prove you be a real priest and your god have trust in thee!"


----------



## Emerald (Mar 14, 2003)

Round One: 

Zombies: They shuffle foward 30 feet.

Cid: You attempt to turn the Zombies

Reinert: You attack a Zombie with your club hitting him for 5 pts of damage.

Cattivo: You shoot at him with your crossbow missing him.

Jarrad: You attack the other Zombie criticaling her and killing her.  You cleave the other Zombie killing her.  

OOC: I need tougher monsters!!!!

End Combat


----------



## Capellan (Mar 14, 2003)

I recover the crossbow bolt, if it is not damaged.  In any case, I reload.  After that, I'll go over to the crypts to take a look.  I'm sure by then they will have been thoroughly ransacked by the others, of course.


----------



## Krug (Mar 14, 2003)

"Bwahaha! That wasn't much of a combat!" laughs Jarrad.  Jarrad searches the crypts to see if he can find anything interesting.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 14, 2003)

Reinert slaps Jarred on the back.  "Nice forehand/backhand combo there, buddy.  It works on rats & Zombies, I see.  You'll have to give me some pointers on that someday."

He then turns to Cid, puts his arm around him & whispers avuncularly "Cid, I don't think the Zombies can make out all that sun & afterlife stuff.  Their ears are pretty rotted.  I would just focus on getting them turned around."

He then joins the others in searching the crypts. "Hey make way for someone who actually knows something about searching..."

OOC: did he find anything on that South wall?


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 14, 2003)

Emerald said:
			
		

> *Round One:
> Jarrad: You attack the other Zombie criticaling her and killing her.  You cleave the other Zombie killing her.*




(Note this: Undead are immune to critical hits unless otherwise stated. You cannot score a critical hit on a zombie.)

"If only I were blessed with the ability to concecrate..."


----------



## Emerald (Mar 14, 2003)

Reinert: When you examined the south wall you noted that there was an area that was a false wall, in other words, there had once been an opening that has been sealed up to look like there was never an opening.  The lever is next to the false wall. 



The Crypts: 

The northern most crypt - empty

The second crypt - Roughly carved in the front of the slab is:

 Viledel
Sea King
Tamed the Islands
Laid Low by Pirates 

On the slab you find laid out neatly:
a set of masterwork Scale Mail
a masterwork Mace
a gold coronet

The  third crypt - Roughly carved in the front of the slab is:

Queen Liala
Laid Low by Pirates
Rests beside the Sea King  

On the slab you find laid out neatly:
a finely woven dress
a beautiful hand mirror
a silver coronet

The southern crypt - unaccessable due to it having been bricked up


----------



## Capellan (Mar 14, 2003)

I grab the mirror and peer into it, trying to rake my hair into some semblance of order.

"Maybe that lever will open the door into the last crypt?"


----------



## Krug (Mar 15, 2003)

"Scale Mail's mine!" says Jarrad. He wears it quickly. "Seems a bit tight. I'm surely more muscular than the King," he says. "Pass me the mirror!"

He also will take the coronets. "You think they might be m..magical?"


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 15, 2003)

OOC:  Is the mace heavy or light?

Reinert picks up the mace.  "This is much nicer than my club.  This seems to be the king that dead guy upstairs was talking about.  I hope he's having a nice swim.  Anyway, maybe there's more treasure around here.  That south wall used to be a door.  There's probably a room behind it.  I'm pretty paranoid about the lever."

Reinert looks around.  Is there anything they might be able to use as a battering ram to knock down the south wall or the sealed crypt?  Is there any sort of lock on the sealed crypt?  Reinert will examine it to see if he can figure out any way to get it open.


----------



## Emerald (Mar 15, 2003)

Reinert: There is no lock, it appears to have simply been bricked off.  The mace is a light mace.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 15, 2003)

"Hrm... the purging sun would tell me to destroy anything evil that may be found inside that tomb. I feel we should open it even if we are afraid."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 15, 2003)

Reinert whacks the crypt wall with his club a few times.  Does it look like maybe we could break it down?  Is there anything else in the room that could help?


----------



## Capellan (Mar 15, 2003)

"Perhaps you're not aware of this, having no schooling in the performance arts, but sound travels.  So all this banging and crashing of yours may well lead the orcs to the secret door."

In order to stop the dwarf from making any more of a racket, I pull the lever.


----------



## Krug (Mar 15, 2003)

Jarrad, sword ready, waits for the effect of the lever.


----------



## Emerald (Mar 15, 2003)

Reinert: You pound at the bricked up crypt.  The mortar is crumbling and the bricks are sagging inward.  You can tell it would not take too long to break through.

Cattivo: You pull the lever.  With a loud earth shaking crash, the entire false wall collapses outward, revealing a opening to the sea.  The crashing causes several bricks to fall out of the bricked up crypt.


----------



## Krug (Mar 15, 2003)

"I _think_ the orcs probably heard that," says Jarrad. He takes a careful step out.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 15, 2003)

"Well, we have a way out.  All we need is a boat.  You know, sometimes people are buried with vessels.  Maybe there is one behind that wall that Reinert is pounding on.  Perhaps you could help him?"

I move to watch over the corridor leading to the room, crossbow loaded and ready.


----------



## Krug (Mar 16, 2003)

Jarrad goes over to help with the pounding.


----------



## Emerald (Mar 16, 2003)

With the work of Jarred and Reinert, the brick wall is broken down and you can access the fourth crypt.

Within the crypt is a boat.  On the boat is a bronze plaque with the following insciption:

Here lies Prince Horedel
Brought Down by Illness
In the Twentieth Year of Viledel's Reign 

The Dead Prince Horedel, wrapped up in the linen dressing of the dead, lies in the center of the boat.  He's surrounded by grave goods: plates and goblets and forks and spoons and knives of gold and silver, a set of chain mail, a bastardsword, dagger, and small chest of coins.  The arms and armor are richly inlaid with gems.  

You notice the storm outside is returning and the sun has almost set.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 16, 2003)

I shoot the corpse.  (Hey, the last two were zombies ...)


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 16, 2003)

"Anyone else think that this boat's going to sink if we take it out with these valuables? It just seems like that's possible..."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 16, 2003)

*Reinert*

"Dear Prince, uh, Horedil " Reinert says, eyes closed, attempting to be respectful of the dead, "please forgive us for taking yer boat & jewlery & stuff.  Just be glad we didn't toss you in a wet hole, but only shot you with a crossbow bolt."  He turns to Cid, "think that will keep his ghost happy?"

Reinert will inspect the boat for seaworthyness, guided by his complete lack of maritime knowledge.  "Well, no big holes, guys.  I think she'll do!  But I suspect there's more treasure around here than this.  Let's not go yet.  Yet, there's no where else to go.  Hmmm, & we never did find that wishing ring his servent wrote about."  

Reinert puts the jewled dagger in his belt. & makes sure all the other valuables we've found in these tombs are put in the boat.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 16, 2003)

"More treasure would be great, but since looney boy's prophecy says that anyone who sticks around on this rock is going to die painfully, I'm not sticking around to look for it."

How big is the boat?  Could the four of us get it into the water?


----------



## Krug (Mar 16, 2003)

"Yes, tell him it'd do better in the world of the living than the dead," says Jarrad. He takes up the bastard sword.
"I not so skilled with thee, but a fine weapon thou art! Even if we found more treasure, I'm not sure we could take it with us," says the warrior.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm going to spend a turn undead attempt to 'bless' the body before leaving by boat, if at all possible. No game mechanics involved, just 'channeling positive energy from my divine source' for taste's sake.

"I'm not interested in wishes and wealth, I'll suffice with the safety of the living. I'm not regretful that we lack treasure, as it's value is great, but I trust that Ra-Pelor is guiding us to that which we need."


----------



## Emerald (Mar 16, 2003)

Cid: After your channeling of positive energy, there is a profound feeling of peace in the tomb.  You see a vision of the goddess, and get an strange feeling that you could sail this boat  
[you get one free rank in Profession Sailor as a gift from the Goddess]

The four of you manage to move the boat to the makeshift dock.  The sun is setting below the horizon.  You hear the familiar sound of Orc feet on the passageway to the tomb.


----------



## Krug (Mar 16, 2003)

"Does anyone know how to sail this thing?" says Jarrad. He throws whatever treasure that can fit into the boat, and then shoves the boat out to the water. "Well we'll all have to learn... in the next few minutes!" he shouts, the vein on his neck tense as he exerts his muscle.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 16, 2003)

"Well, let's cast off, make sail, or whatever the hell it is you do with boats."


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 16, 2003)

_"This is really, new... I feel like I know how to handle this craft. A gift perhaps? A divine blessing?"_

Cid will do whatever is necessary to 'cast off'. I wish that I, the player, knew what that was .


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 16, 2003)

Reinert will help Jarred push the boat out, then jump in.  He'll take up his shortbow & hope to get a parting shot at an orc.  "We haven't even killed any orcs, yet.  No adventure complete without a few of them with my arrows in their necks."


----------



## Emerald (Mar 16, 2003)

As you shove off from shore.

The sky overhead is completely covered in storm clouds, but you can still see the island - it seems to be lit by a faint glow, enough for you to see what is going on.

As you watch, tornados - 10 or 12, at least - descend from the heavy mantle of clouds cloaking the sky.  The tornados begin tearing alon the island and stripping great tracts of territory up into the air.  

Hurricane-force winds are scouring the island, and from your vantage point you can see the ruins of the town, plus the manor, barracks, and stable, begin disintegrating, being thrown plank by plank and beam by beam into the air. 

The Orc and Goblin boats on the beaches are being driven up onto the beach, torn apart by the winds and battering seas.  You can dimly see their crews running, scattering, some of them being thrown like leaves up against the cliff side, others swept out to sea by the waves.

By the time you're a quarter of a mile out to sea, the rocking and pitching of your own boat begins to subside - it no longer threatens to throw you overboard.  But things are worse, not better, back on the island, which seems strangely obscured now, covered from shore to shore bya grey brown whrilwind of racks and scrub brush and sand and sea which seem to scour the island.

And that's just what happens: by the time you're a mile away, the whirlwind lifts and the island is gray-white and smooth, resembling not at all the island you landed upon yesterday.  There's not one hill, not one topographical feature that you  remember.  And, suddenly, the seas around you are still, the clouds overhead clear, and the stars and moom can be seen overhead.

[Module summary coming]


----------



## Emerald (Mar 16, 2003)

Experience:

Defeating Hafkris:                 75 
Orc/Goblin Battle:                100
Finding the Temple:               25
Sneaking into Manor:             25
Locating entrace to Crypt:     25
Surviving Traps:                   300
Fight with Rats:                    225
Finding Secret Door:               50
Fight with Zombies:                75
Finding and Launching Boat:  75
Escaping the Island:             100

*Grand Total:          1075* 


And so ends the Treasure Hunt Module.  If you are interested in contining to play, I have other adventures we can do.  My husband would like to jump in and play in the next adventure, if there are no objections you will run into him soon.  Should I start a new thread for the next adventure or just keep going in this one.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 16, 2003)

Well, I'm happy to keep playing.

2nd level Cattivo ... twice the snark!

I think a new thread would be best - just post a link here when you set it up, and we'll find our way there


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 16, 2003)

(I'm fine with more, if your enjoying DMing. That was a rather short module, although I know we skipped a few points like that treasure vault we read up on. I'm fine with more, and I can definitely continue to play my character.)


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 16, 2003)

Is that experience points for each person or for the whole party?

I must admit, I would hate to see this adventuring band fade into the twilight.  Even though Cid, Reinert & Cattivo resemble the Three stooges more than Tolkien, I love the characters.  This adventure included my favorite line yet in Pbp, when Cattivo quips that at we should let Cid cointinue with us because at least we could eat him....lol.

Please keep up going, Emerald.  I think you've done a fine job of DMing your first PbP.  This was my first PbP too, so it's a little special to me.  As is Reinert, you've got to love the little Bastard (or do you?)  Hopefully we'll be shipwrecked somewhere again, because I might have difficulty getting Reinert to voluntarily continue spending time w/this bunch.  (He'd love to, of course, but would never admit it.)

If we've gone up a level, shall we email you our new stats, or post a rogue's gallery?


----------



## Krug (Mar 16, 2003)

Yes I'd certainly enjoy a part 2.  Highlyl enjoyable session and I hope Jarrad doesn't just fade out in the storm. And we've got all this treasure we need to pawn...


----------



## Capellan (Mar 16, 2003)

Say, how much treasure was there, anyway? 

Manzanita - I'm pretty sure the XP is each, as 2 Zombie (CR 1/2) would be worth 300 XP in total, and Emerald listed them as 75 XP (ie 300, split four ways).


----------



## Emerald (Mar 18, 2003)

Okay, sorry about the absence, I just found out EN world has mods and have been trying to decided which ones to use. 

The XP is per person, that means everyone should be level two now.  

The treasure from the last game as I recall is:

a longsword
studded leather armor
dagger
heavy crossbow
an arcane spell book
padded armor
chain mail
shield
bastard sword
masterwork scale mail
masterwork light mace
gold coronet
silver coronet
chest of 600 gp
the galley

-did I miss anything?

Can you please post your new HP, AC, and attacks with the weapon of your choice.

Here is the new thread 
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44541


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 18, 2003)

I've made my introductory post in the new thread.

You forgot that some of the items were masterwork.


----------



## Krug (Mar 19, 2003)

By the way, what kind of shield is it?


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 19, 2003)

We had a shot bow from the goblins too.  I'll email you my modified PC


----------



## Emerald (Mar 20, 2003)

It was a large steel shield.


----------

